# 8/29 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*New WWE Universal Champion to be decided in Fatal 4-Way Match*​
*Source:* _WWE.com 

One week after Finn Bálor was forced to relinquish the WWE Universal Championship due to a shoulder injury at the hands of Seth Rollins at SummerSlam, The Architect will clash with Roman Reigns, Big Cass and Kevin Owens in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the vacant title on Raw. Who will leave Raw with Team Red’s flagship title?







In the biggest Raw main event of the New Era, Roman Reigns, Big Cass, Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens will battle it out for the WWE Universal Championship, which was vacated by the injured Finn Bálor this past Monday night. Although analysts might give an edge to Reigns or Rollins, both of whom have held the WWE World Championship in the past, you can’t discount Big Cass, who has more than proven he can hang in Team Red’s main event scene in recent weeks. As for Owens, we have to imagine that his pal Chris Jericho will “have his back” during this bout. After all, Jericho is “The Best in the World at What He Does,” and that includes bending the rules.

Regardless, there will be a new WWE Universal Champion Monday night, and you won’t want to miss any of the action in this explosive four-man melee.







After failing to diagnose any new cases of “ringpostitis” last week, “Doctors” Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson accepted new patients last week in The Dudley Boyz, spoiling the iconic tag team’s farewell address to the WWE Universe with a disrespectful attack that culminated in D-Von Dudley being driven through a table.

As much as it might have been an opportunity to spoil a feel-good moment — Gallows & Anderson are known to do that — it was also a poignant statement to the entire Team Red locker room that no one is safe. Will another tandem suffer the same fate as The Dudley Boyz this Monday night?





Wacky, waving, inflatable, arm-flailing tube men in tow, Bayley made her official debut on Raw and, after sharing a hug with Raw General Manager Mick Foley, she earned a decisive victory over Dana Brooke as new WWE Women’s Champion Charlotte looked on.

Even though they share a bond as two members of “The Four Horsewomen,” Charlotte has made it abundantly clear that any past affiliations are null and void when it comes to Team Red and championship gold. Is a title match in the cards for these friends-turned-rivals?







From James Ellsworth to Johnny Knockout, local competitors have been lining up to face Braun Strowman in recent weeks, and the conclusion of each bout appears to be more painful than the last. As Strowman looks to continue his impressive winning streak, another journeyman grappler will likely stand across the ring from the juggernaut this Monday night. Will this hopeful grappler find success where others have failed, or will he be mangled like the rest?

Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET on all of WWE’s digital platforms!_

***​
uhhh I don't see WWE taking a chance on KO just yet. No way Cass wins, he's in this match to foreshadow a future main event run. Reigns will undoubtedly continue feuding with Rusev then later down the line have his 4th world championship reign begin at a PPV. Safe bet is on Rollins becoming the Universal Champion.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Can't see anyone but Rollins winning. Unless they're just discarding the Rusev/Reigns feud.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Rusev attacks Roman causing someone else to win the title. Someone not 7 foot tall, I hope. This sets up Roman v. Rusev in a stip match at CoC. Bayley v. Charlotte is gonna happen at CoC I just don't know how they are gonna build towards it and where does Nia fit in? No fat jokes please.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

if not rollins i hope they give it to KO


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Give Owens the belt! I swear, if Cass wins the title over him at this juncture, I may be done with the product for good.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

KO wins the title and feuds with Jericho after he turns on him. Jericho either stops watching his back due to jealousy or does for a few weeks only to attack him. We get KO as the top face on Raw and a great feud.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Kevin Owens should be the only one walking away from this match as champion.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Fingers crossed this is the start of the KO era!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

*I'm only gonna watch to see if Owens wins. If he doesn't I'm gonna stick with SDL as the only WWE product I watch every week, because honestly the rest of this 3 hour show is no where good enough to suffer through to me.*


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Seth RAWlins :Cocky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

I’m hoping for a KO win. Reigns and Rollins are just spinning their wheels in their respective characters and both need to turn. And Cass is just there to give him some main event exposure and add some unpredictability to the match.

I love Bayley, but I wish she wouldn’t be going for the title so soon.

Man, Finn’s and Sasha’s injuries really screwed things up for them.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

3 young fresh and uninjured competitors with bright future ahead of them? :Seth


Challenge accepted!!! :Cocky


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

I'm looking forward to Raw - they can't continuously let Smackdown whoop their ass every single week for entertainment value. It's quite amazing really that Raw is seen as the 'A' show, the flagship show, yet Smackdown and even NXT are more entertaining. Unreal.

- Kevin Owens in a world title match is good enough for me to watch this show, I really hope they pull the trigger and have him win. Cass for me seems to be in the match to eat the pin. I think Rusev will be distracting Reigns, no idea what happens with Rollins during the moment of the pin, unless Rollins hits his finisher on Cass, Jericho pulls him out the ring and Owens pins Cass' lifeless body. Just let Owens win the damn match.

- Finally starting to build The Club? Only a few months too late but hopefully it's a start. We all know how talented they are, let's hope they begin to build them as the next tag team champions because The New Day are getting beyond stale and it'll be good to see some fresh champions on Raw.

- Another thing I'm interested in is Bayley. We know what she's like on NXT but Raw is a whole different kettle of fish. She'll get shorter matches on the main roster and a lot more mic time so let's hope she's more than capable. We've seen the likes of Paige and even to a certain extent Sasha Banks come up from successful NXT runs and not quite translate as well on the main show when it comes to building feuds/ring work. 

- Can we not make Rusev look like a geek this week? Have him dominate a match against someone he hasn't wrestled before, so we have a fresh match up and have him ABSOLUTELY destroy Reigns at the end to pretty much wipe him out of the match, steel chairs to the back, put him through the announce table, everything to make this feud much more heated. Reigns has got the upper hand on Rusev the past three or four weeks ffs.



Must admit, that's all I pretty much care about. I do like seeing Braun Strowman destroy jobbers, something rather satisfying about it. Other then that? Meh. Give Owens the win, that's all I ask - I'd absolutely LOVE the two big title feuds on each show being Owens/Jericho and Ambrose/Styles - two fresh feuds between four talented men who will build the feuds well with their mic work.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Please give KO the title its the only chance you have of beating SmackDown at this stage.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rusev to get the pop of the year if/when he runs in and stops Reigns winning :rusevyes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Anybody got betting odds on this farce of a title match that we know Owens isn't winning?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Would be so lolworthy if Big Cass wins. :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Rollins or KO.

Damn I miss Balor though! I didn't watch him overseas and only watch NXT occasionally on YouTube. It just really sucks when the roster isn't fully healthy. 

Can we have 1 full year of a fully healthy roster please?!


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

Easy to predict title match. Reigns spears Owens, Rusev from behind pulls Roman out of the ring, Rollins picks up the scraps for the win.


----------



## b00fman22 (May 15, 2015)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

@Clique I believe 8/28 is a Sunday so you might want to fix that but back to the topic at hand. I can only see them putting the title on Rollins and Reigns ATM but Reigns hasn't really finished his fued with Rusev, so I'm leaning towards Rollins, but in the WWE anything can happen.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*

seth is winning, rusev and roman's feud is not done and neither cass and enzo vs y2ko is another feud going on. so seth is winning this, i'm calling it right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't see them putting the title on KO right now.

It'll be Seth or Roman, more likely Seth. Who will he feud with though?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't see them putting the title on KO right now.
> 
> It'll be *Seth or Roman*, more likely Seth. Who will he feud with though?


You answered your question right there. I think one of these two wins, and then feuds with the other one.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> I’m hoping for a KO win. *Reigns and Rollins are just spinning their wheels in their respective characters and both need to turn.*












Unfortunately like the gif above stated if the E refuses to turn BOTH guys well then were back to FUCKING square one. Much like the kid in the gif Vince is determined to get a square peg in a round hole when it comes to #REGINS-A-MANIA and like the kid above when the is NO logic well get ready for the #WWELogic as he just puts Roman over or Rollins as a heel champion when the audience is SCREAMING for a face.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

KO needs to win this one. Reigns winning would be going backwards, and would prove that WWE have learned nothing. Rollins has been there and done that, we need something fresh, and Cass is a total no go.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I can see it now. Rusev runs in during the main event and gets a superman punch/spear. Roman spears everyone else and wins before spearing the ref as he presents the belt. Then he'll run into the crowd and spear people there. God only knows who he or Seth will feud with upon winning. 

Charlotte is dropping the title very soon I have no doubt. She's keeping it warm for Sasha who might finally turn heel after getting it back to set up a feud with Bayley. They'll start building to a PPV match tonight for Char/Bayley anyway.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I want Owens to win, but the issue is there are no immediate babyface feuds with him other then going back to the well with Zayn, but that feels too early.

Reigns is busy with Rusev and Rollins/Jericho are heels.

From a logical perspective Reigns is the best choice, because you have Rusev, Owens, Rollins and Jericho for him to work with.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> I want Owens to win, but the issue is there are no immediate babyface feuds with him other then going back to the well with Zayn, but that feels too early.
> 
> Reigns is busy with Rusev and Rollins/Jericho are heels.
> 
> From a logical perspective Reigns is the best choice, because you have Rusev, Owens, Rollins and Jericho for him to work with.


That's part of what would be so amazing about Owens holding it. They might actually have to create fresh feuds for the title.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

SDWarrior said:


> That's part of what would be so amazing about Owens holding it. They might actually have to create fresh feuds for the title.


Problem is there is no babyface on the roster that's ready. There's Zayn, Cesaro, Neville and Reigns if they drop the Rusev feud for now.

Unless they turn either Owens or Rollins face so they can feud against each other.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I sense a huge swerve tomorrow during the title match and who wins you know what Vince is like he will swerve us and be someone we didnt see coming


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Problem is there is no babyface on the roster that's ready. There's Zayn, Cesaro, Neville and Reigns if they drop the Rusev feud for now.
> 
> Unless they turn either Owens or Rollins face so they can feud against each other.


Or turn Jericho face. Either way, the two of those feuding for the belt would be legendary.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> I sense a huge swerve tomorrow during the title match and who wins you know what Vince is like he will swerve us and be someone we didnt see coming


Huh? He always does the fucking predictable these days. The only semi-swerve we got was Ambrose cashing in, and that was only because Reigns got busted on a wellness test. 

Anyone expecting anything other than a Seth Rollins victory needs their head tested. 

Rusev will screw Reigns, and Rollins will get the sneaky pin on distraction.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope Roman wins because that shit belt needs to be kept away from the likes of Owens and Rollins.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Owens needs to win.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Owens doesn't win I'm properly going to only watch Smackdown from now on, Rollins and Roman should only win the title again when they have both turned and Cass winning would be laughable it's bad enough he is in the match to begin with.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

DONT put it on Owens. Owens is one of my favorites but longterm it does him nor the title any favours if he wins. The title was just won by a debuting balor. It needs to be put on someone established in order for it to be established. Rollins or Reigns are the only options. Jeriko have amazing chemistry and it could be exactly what owens needs to get to that next level much like bryan with team hell no. Have jeriko win the tag belts and have amazing matches with new day,the club etc and you build towards owens vs rollins or whatever for wm 33. Not now.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Owens better win this, otherwise this show is garbage.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If you look at that Fatal 4 Way image, you'll realize that this match is basically the Battle of the Beards.



OwenSES said:


> Fingers crossed this is the start of the KO era!


Oh, not only that, but it would also mark the official start of the Kevin Owens Show


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

KO is being sassy towards Seth on twitter lol. I'm fine with either of them winning tomorrow night. Which will hopefully lead to a feud between them finally. I've been waiting on this feud for a while now.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Reigns or Rollins


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*



DammitC said:


> Oh, not only that, but it would also mark the official start of the Kevin Owens Show


Ha. Hopefully keeping the title all the way up to KO-Mania!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Obviously the favorite is Seth. I see Reigns being screwed by Rusev, as revenge for his 'injury' at Summerslam. Cas has no chance. So the next fav is going to be KO. 

Before Balor got injured, they were planning on doing Balor/KO/Jericho at Clash of the Champions for the Universal Title. What I think may happen is, Jericho helps KO win the title and in return he wants a shot at Clash of the Champions, and they'll add Seth to make it a 3 way. KO to pin Big Cass, and that would keep Rollins strong.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only one man can save this show and that's Kevin Owens, if they don't put the strap on him Raw won't be worth watching.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's an idea. You want to bring some momentum into the fall? How about a certain someone turns heel to win the title? No not Big Cass. If they're going with the Rusev rematch then why not do it last week? They're due for a big swerve on Raw. The last BIG one I can think of was Evolution giving Orton the boot after Summerslam.


----------



## Kydd Wylde (Dec 1, 2007)

Its quite unpredictable which is nice - Cass seems to be the odd one out though.
Who would Seth or Owens feud with if they win? Roman and Rusev feud to continue.

Big Show? Chris Jericho? Sami Zayn?
They lack in top faces on Raw me thinks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lets see how they attempt to ruin my 25th birthday lol; hopefully i get too drunk and that makes the fuckery great.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I want KO, but Rollins should win since he was great before the injury, though you know Vince will give it to Boreman Lames.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder will Seth buckle bomb Big Cass and injure him next?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

KO Needs to win the belt but knowing Vince's fetish for 7 foot men Cass will probably walk away with it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

No, guys and gals. It's ok. Kevin Owens WILL win the Universal championship tonight.

Why? Because Chris Jericho has his back


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

They have a chance to make KO a star tonight. Just fucking do it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cappi said:


> They have a chance to make KO a star tonight. Just fucking do it.


They're not interested in making stars out of people who are good at their jobs.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> KO Needs to win the belt but knowing Vince's fetish for 7 foot men Cass will probably walk away with it


If Cass actually wont he belt over Owens at this juncture, I seriously may finally be done with the product. I'd rather have Reigns win it again.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Rollins is walking out of RAW as the champ. Expect the same old stale crap for the next, well... when is it not stale really!

Rollins will just replace Balor and it will be Rollins vs Jericho and Owens the next couple PPV's, meaning Owens and Jericho will job to Rollins. 

I won't be watching.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I agree.. The reality is that Rollins will probably win and then get his 3rd or whatever world championship in a short amount of time, even though they will try to pass it off as the Universal title is different.

I WANT Owens to win because Rollins and Reigns need some space away from being the champ. Owens would make it interesting, Rollins would make it boring.

Have Owens win and then he can feud with Rollins and Jericho for the next few months.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

"Team Red" :eyeroll

edit: people actually thinking Owens will win? :maury


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Would be awesome to see KO win the title. Have him do segments with Jericho where he's pretending to be KO's best friend. Slowly build it up into a feud for the title later on down the road.

Good points ppl brought up though, not enough top faces on RAW.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Would love to see Owens win the title tonight, but I think Rollins will probably get the win. Wouldn't surprise me if they put the title back on Reigns though.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a real belief Owens wins tonight.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

KO winning is probably the only thing that stands a chance of keeping my interest in this show. If anyone but him walks out as Champ, then I don't think I'll be watching another live episode of Raw for a long while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think either KO or Rollins will win the title tonight. And hopefully they'll be feuding afterwards. They were having a little twitter war yesterday lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

As soon as Vacant wins the belt he gets it straight taken off him. Poor booking of a great character.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

For God's Sake can Vacant have a decent run with the belt for once....


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770333426155126784
wens2


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Time to get ready for MONDAY NIGGGHT RAAWWWWWW!!!











Also IN BEFORE THE FUCKERY

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770360552681943040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770361642726981632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770366092338339840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770366833559871489


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eh, I love Rollins and all, but he'll probably win the Title tonight, stay heel and feud with Reigns again. 

Good thing Smackdown is actually entertaining.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/28 Raw Thread: Vacant Just Won't Do...The WWE Universe WILL Have A Champion*



Reotor said:


> 3 young fresh and uninjured competitors with bright future ahead of them? :Seth
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted!!! :Cocky


Tonight on WWE Monday Night Raw!

The Rollins Effect Match for the WWE Universal Title!

4 men enter the ring.. 2 leave on stretchers.

And that's before the bell even rings!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

oops Double.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Rollins to Cass: _"Hope your hospital bed is SAWFT."_

Rollins to Reigns: _"With Bryan gone, I've gotten every megapushed guy on the roster. First Cena, then myself, then Balor. It's your turn Roman." _

Rollins to Owens: _"Hey Kevin, I bought you 6 dozen boxes of donuts."_

All 3 hospitalized by the end of the night.
:rollins


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone else hoping for Joe tonight?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Cass is taken out the match backstage in a mystery attack.

His replacement is a returning Goldberg.

Spear on Owens, BOOOM. Spear on Rollins, BOOOOM. He goes for the Jackhammer but Roman Reigns fires in and spears Goldberg into oblivion, smiles at the camera for 25 seconds and then pins Goldberg 1-2-3.

Your new Universal Champion then proceeds to beat Goldberg at the next PPV in a Spear vs Spear match and cements his legacy as the GOAT.

Bellliiiiii Dat.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770395949193629696


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I am going to watch this live because I'm so fucking stoked for a potential Owens win!

He's even wearing a suit!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770395949193629696


Well well. So Big Cass is finally going to get pinned cleaned, huh. Cause I don't see him winning the title this early.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Big Cass just being in that match lowers the value of that belt substantially. Especially considering all the talent they have on that roster.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Owens please :mark:

wont happen though


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are they so high on Cass? He's tall but isn't exactly great looking... I swear they're building him to beat Lesnar fpalm, if that's the case, I hope he gets nuclear heat. Nowhere near deserving enough for that rub.



Crasp said:


> Big Cass just being in that match lowers the value of that belt substantially. Especially considering all the talent they have on that roster.


 The match would have been better as triple threat. Having Cass in it makes the match look worse IMO, and I'm not exaggerating. It's damn true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wow. Elimination 4 way for the title does add a little spark. 

There will probably be some shock in Roman being eliminated first thanks to Rusev. It's No DQ after all. Cass/Owens might be the final 2 which I think would have the whole roof buzzing. Because it's a completely fresh winner we'll have on our hands. 

Here's hoping Canada walks out with the W tonight. :cozy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho not being in that match is a shame.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cass and Rollins will be the final two, and Rollins ultimately wins. Calling it now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a similar route to that which Reigns took. Reigns got into the Vacant WWE ttile ladder match at MitB as soon as he got out of the Shield, apparantly not even caring that Rollins had betrayed him, I guess 'cause he was getting a title shot.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Really hope RAW delivers this week, 4 way Elimination sounds great. Personally hope Owens wins it.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm here to watch this awful show.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

If it's an elimination, I don't see Owens winning.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I only watch Raw due Cesaro, Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley and Balor. but now Sasha and Balor are out lol

I like Seth, KO, Sami, Neville, Enzo & Cass, Alicia, Karl & Luke but I don't care about them.. I just like. 



SDWarrior said:


> If it's an elimination, I don't see Owens winning.


Me too.

Or only if Jericho helps him in a final against Seth or Zayn.

Seth is the only threat to Reigns..
Cass has Enzo to stop Jericho..


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Fully expecting another boring title reign by Rollins.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> KO needs to win this one. Reigns winning would be going backwards, and would prove that WWE have learned nothing. Rollins has been there and done that, we need something fresh, and Cass is a total no go.


Its a sad commentary on how valueless the title is if winning it seems like the character wont get anything out of it.

#longerbetterbookedtitlereigns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pre-show panel drilling at Rollins, not much of a positive outlook.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman Reigns to overcome all the odds and pin all 3 opponents and stopping a Rusev interference.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

seth rollins or roman regins go to win the universal championship


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like KO won't be winning.

Raw sticking with their guns of same old crap fpalm


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If the powers that be in control of Raw were smart like those that control SmackDown, this title match would end with a double pin just so they can drag this out until Clash of the Champions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hehe disgruntled Cesaro


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770406616625577984
oh yea this still exists


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

LETS GO CASS!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770406616625577984
> oh yea this still exists


 Yawn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WORST RAW EVER!

Figured I'd get that out of the way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Owens is winning, final two will likely be him and Reigns.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Whos bright idea was it to make that match best out of 7? good gawd almighty...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> WORST RAW EVER!
> 
> Figured I'd get that out of the way.


It was the worst ever before the pre-show even started!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Expecting plenty of main event fuckery involving Jericho, Enzo and Rusev...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are really running with the angle of wrestlers trying to intentionally injure others. Sasha is now saying it about Charlotte.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

IF it comes down to Reigns and Rollins I'll just turn the fucking shit off early. Fuck that dumb shit.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Vacant's reign is already coming to an end cry:cry 

Vince lost faith in him early.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> WORST RAW EVER!
> 
> Figured I'd get that out of the way.


Be positive, this is not the worst Raw

Next week will be worst


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright everyone, it's almost time. Either Rollins/Owens or else you have permission to all riot lol


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...p0=179&msg=WWE+RAW+8/29/16&font=cursive&csz=1


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Alright everyone, it's almost time. Either Rollins/Owens or else you have permission to all riot lol


Anyone but Owens is a serious fucking fail.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Alright everyone, it's almost time. Either Rollins/Owens or else you have permission to all riot lol


You mean complain on the internet? lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Anyone but Owens is a serious fucking fail.



Oh boy! It's time to start getting ready then


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> IF it comes down to Reigns and Rollins I'll just turn the fucking shit off early. Fuck that dumb shit.


I mean Cass would be even worse he is like a shit version of Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hoping to see a baby face turn by Rollins at the end of the night.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Owens has to win right? Wasn't he supposed to beat Balor?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> You mean complain on the internet? lol


 Yup, pretty much lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice tribute to Mr. Fuji.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Roman and Seth are the hottest guys on Raw with Cesaro and Balor.

I'll cheer for them doesn't matter what.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I mean Cass would be even worse he is like a shit version of Reigns.


I'm not even including him as a possibility. Anyone but Owens would be a huge letdown and failure for the so called.."new era". And who the fuck is Rollins going to feud with if he wins? If Owens wins, a jealous Y2J turns and bingo, made feud. What the fuck would Rollins do? Reigns again? Fuckkkkking shoot me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Mr. Fuji


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Cass and Owens are only there to build a tag team feud. It will be Reigns/Rollins, with Rollins winning due to Rusev causing a distraction...


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh, Fuji 

R.I.P.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

The fatal four way should be right away

Why wait on it?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yup, pretty much lol


Cool, so business as usual haha.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Fissiks said:


> Owens has to win right? Wasn't he supposed to beat Balor?


It only said he was going to feud with him properly a filler feud for Balor.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Tank you Finn.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

You people crack me up. Reigns is winning this shit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rollins or Owens, must be.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Cass and Owens are only there to build a tag team feud. It will be Reigns/Rollins, with Rollins winning due to Rusev causing a distraction...


Fucking OUT if true.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No spoilers please folks!

AND.. HERE .. WE... GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

There can only be one!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE needs to pull a shocker tonight and have either Cassady or Owens win the Championship.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll laugh a lot of Owens win the title now and lost to Reigns tonight on the main event. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad that they're keeping that new stage permanently .


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Corey Graves is my favorite Raw commentator :3


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Rusev walking away from Cass might be the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Why would you walk away from a potential title match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm interesting opening segment...let's see how this goes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh great. A talking segment. Time to take a shit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well, 3 minutes into the show and the crowd already shit on the prospect of another Roman title win.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Reigns or Rollins taking it, That's a guarantee!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Owens > Rollins > Cass > Reigns

based on reactions.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins is such a good heel, but I can't wait until he turns face.

He does remind me of Edge, as a heel though.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Oh great. A talking segment. Time to take a shit.


At last isn't Bayley


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens is excited and friendly!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Owens turning into Sage Northcutt


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I just don't see it with Rollins, he reminds me of Jeff Jarrett 2.0


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Just a graphic and no total roster tribute to Mr Fuji? 

Absolutely Classless.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That crowd support for KO :clap


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That Owens chant!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

It's CLEAR who the crowd wants to see win tonight.














DO IT VINCE. WINOWENSWIN.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens is so awesome. He needs to be champion.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha owens is hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh Kevin, never stop being a dick.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Friendly KO


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cass sticks out like a sore thumb :maury


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL this has been great so far.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thankfully Owens and Rollins are the only ones talking.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The meltdown when Reigns wins will be great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens is clearly the new 'CM Punk' guy that will be the most over guy in the ring, face or heel.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Can you imagine pro athletes walking around with that gaudy , lame ass belt like they walk around with the Big Gold WCW belt..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You're just really tall lol.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm still trying to get over Britney with G-Easy, Beyonce and Rihanna' performances yesterday at VMA.

Queens slayed


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crowd actually hot for once. Good job by Owens.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO tonight.... HAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Thankfully Owens and Rollins are the only ones talking.


Well Roman and Cass aren't exactly the most articulate people...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens absolutely laying it down.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Fucking OUT if true.


Jericho and Owens have only been teaming for a few weeks. Sorry, but there's absolutely zero chance of them splitting them up by having Owens win tonight. Would be nice, but it's not going to happen. Reigns has his feud with Rusev to get back to, so Rollins is the only choice...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"I get it, he says that a lot"


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I like KO more and more every week. I really feel like he should walk out with the title tonight. Cass is holding his own :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Owens is absolutely killing it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

For me is Owens. I'm also open for a Cass victory tonight. Just no Seth or Roman, please.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

my god, Owens proving why he needs to be champ right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Carmella is a lucky girl. Damn it.

A guy with Cass' size is always a pleasure.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This shit is good...LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahaha, Rollins!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Seth Trollins is a seriously great character.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dick jokes R.I.P


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Owens has been great in this


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ooooooooooooooooh oh my gawd, what a dig


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oooh that was a lowblow to Seth :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Reigns is walking out as champion tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That burn.:lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

OH SHIT.

Shots fired by Cass.

"Size does matter" hahahahahaha


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Was that a dick pic joke?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

a year later, Vince got the Seth dick joke in.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cell phone shot :kobelol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Kevin's comments are most satisfactory.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Cass: I'm the BIGGEST dog in this fight!
Kevin Owens: *looks at Reigns* He's coming for your spot! A bigger dog than you!

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit, that Cass line was great.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dick Jokes........LMAO


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Are they trying to make Owens' promo something like Miz? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Big Cass mocking Seth about the dick picks. :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Did they just reference the dick pics :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ohhhhhh! :lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Seth takes the biggest L of the night :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very good segment.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Honestly Rollins > KO in this segment.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

He's going to talk.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Whether the IWC likes it or not, Cass is going to be a superstar. Already has a over catchphrase and he's extremely charismatic. I think it's hilarious how they didn't trust Roman to speak :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Cass is actually looking good out there on the mic with, Rollins and Owens.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dick jokes :lmao

are about fat guys like Owens having no dick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When Big Cass said size does matter


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

All four guys did pretty well there


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:lawler

REIGNS


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, Roman ain't winning tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they didn't even let Reigns get a line in.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I am so happy that Roman wasn't allowed to say anything.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Owens was gold.
Rollins was as good as ever.
Cass carried himself better than I thought.
Reigns sucked ass.

Great segment overall.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman looking strong here means he's not winning. I want Owens to win but it's clear Rollins is winning.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice sequence... I'm even "OK" with Reigns tossing out Cass there.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Carmella is a lucky girl. Damn it.
> 
> A guy with Cass' size is always a pleasure.


:deanfpalm

Not this shit again . unkout


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> When Big Cass said size does matter


But Seth's dick isn't short.

I think he is an 7.2 inches


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Owens was gold.
> Rollins was as good as ever.
> Cass carried himself better than I thought.
> *Reigns sucked ass.
> ...


*He didn't say shit, how did he suck on the mic?
The straw picking is strong :lmao :lmao
*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Gotta love another "MAKE ROMAN STRONG" segment.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

All 4 were good. Even Roman.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

At least this opening segment was short.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho's expressions are fucking great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho should be in the fatal four way and winning cry:cry


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They really can't have Reigns go over after standing tall in the beginning segment can they?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Cass shooting on Rollins tiny pecker.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The dick pic joke was cheap but I lolled. Not a bad segment and it was straight to the point. Nice.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice opening segment! Raw off to a good start. Nice to see Big Cass holding his own out there as well.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris Jericho's beard lol! It makes him look so evil and silly like a character out of a cartoon or something.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

razzathereaver said:


> Seth takes the biggest L of the night :lmao



Ugh I had people talking over the later parts of this segment. What did Big Cass say to him?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Pretty good opening segment :bjpenn


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm rooting for Owens to win this title tonight, and I'm a huge fan of both Seth and Roman.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Abisial said:


> They really can't have Reigns go over after standing tall in the beginning segment can they?


KO didn't get any offense in on anyone. Hopefully a good sign for him?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Not this shit again . unkout


Do you want come over me or what?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman not talking is a good thing...Keep it that way.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment. Rollins, Owens, and Cass did very well out there. Reigns thankfully didn't have to speak, so he wasn't good or bad. He was just there. Exactly how it should be.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

It was a really good opening segment, everybody came out looking good


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins and Owens killed it on that segment. Cass was better than expected. Not sure why they didn't allow Reigns to get some lines in.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Great segment, they all did great.

Seths laugh gives me life.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The 20% of kids in the crowd were very excited for Roman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Up next Jericho vs Neville! why? for no reason at all no storyline or feud advancement needed here just random filler!"


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lol. 2 years after the fact, they finally reference the dick pic :lol

It was cheap, but I LOL'd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins and Owens killed it on that segment. Cass was better than expected. Not sure why they didn't allow Reigns to get some lines in.


They're actually trying this week.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I do find it hilarious how they don't trust Roman to even say a word but still want him to be the face of the company.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Really happy they made it an elimination ffw. I hope that's the reason they put Big Cass into the match, to eat the first pin, and keep the other 3 looking strong (not that I care about how strong Roman looks). Hopefully the eliminations are Cass, Roman, Seth. I'd like for Roman to eat the first pin, but I know that's unlikely. First Raw i've been looking forward to for a long time.



SAMCRO said:


> "Up next Jericho vs Neville! why? for no reason at all no storyline or feud advancement needed here just random filler!"


This shit pisses me off more than anything with the WWE. No wonder their booking is garbage. There should NEVER EVER be a match with no purpose. Squash match, match to go up in the "rankings" to challenge for a belt, grudge match.. There should always be a point to the match, so they can properly progress each wrestler's storyline. They've been booking like that for decades and decades, so I don't know why they stopped after or around the Ruthless Aggression era.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> "Up next Jericho vs Neville! why? for no reason at all no storyline or feud advancement needed here just random filler!"


Sums up 80% of WWE TV. No reason at all except to fill time.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think a tv show has ever got so shitty so fast as mr. Robot did this season


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> But Seth's dick isn't short.
> 
> I think he is an 7.2 inches


That's nice to know.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The Man that charisma forgot"


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Jericho vs Neville

Neville desperately needs the Cruiserweight Division.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> "Up next Jericho vs Neville! why? for no reason at all no storyline or feud advancement needed here just random filler!"


All of those things could be remedied if they just treated it more like a sport. Winner here moves up in the rankings etc , string together some wins and they have a chance to become number one contender etc .


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> "Up next Jericho vs Neville! why?


He interfered in his match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> "Up next Jericho vs Neville! why? for no reason at all no storyline or feud advancement needed here just random filler!"


It's a small story, he cost Neville a chance in this weeks Main Event last week.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho :lmao

So good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol Jericho is the GOAT :lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Was a smart way to handle it, Owens and Rollins did great carrying the mic work and Cass did a great job holding his own and really playing into his part taking the next step in his career.

Roman well, he looked good and punched people. And honestly was probably the best route to go their considering his mic work's knack for getting rattled by disinterested crowds, and the crowd certainly was not feeling him.

KO needs to win this, but a Rollins face turn could work as well. Cass has been good so far but much to early and he has a ton of story and content left with Enzo before moving on to the top prize.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Cass is good/can be good. Just needs a little more polish. I like him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahahaha jericho


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol I love Tom and Chris Jericho's chemistry in these backstage segments


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass will be higher up the hierarchy than Reigns in two years. You can teach a guy to work but you can't teach charisma and timing and he has more of both than Reigns. He's also bigger and better on the mic despite Roman being in this spot for two years. He can _already_ can out promo him handily. "How you doin'," is over and he's obviously going to be the one to keep it. As long as they're patient and don't jump the gun with his push, Cass is going to be a top guy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When's Bo Dallas gonna turn up and sing Hakuna Matata?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol "Phillippe" :lmao I love Chris Jericho.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Chris with his pedophile mustache. He's amazing.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Neville, you stupid idiot Elf!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

2016's version of Chris Jericho = GOAT :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No one is better than Jericho rn, everything he does is gold. Look at the f*cking evil prick walk :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol I haven't enjoyed Jericho this much since 08.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jericho can turn anything into a catchphrase.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

So sad that Neville and Miz aren't in the same brand.
I want an feud between them


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> "Up next Jericho vs Neville! why? for no reason at all no storyline or feud advancement needed here just random filler!"


Neville got injured in his match with Y2J in 2015, where KO spinned him in the air like spinner top.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Gift of Jericho. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville is gonna get....it.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

WHY IS JERICHO NOT CHAMPION


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jericho is absolutely GOATing these days. Absolute star.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Jericho entertains me to no limits, just GOAT


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins and Owens killed it on that segment. Cass was better than expected. Not sure why they didn't allow Reigns to get some lines in.


Well, let's be honest, he's the least able talker out of those four, and he's never been known for his skills on the mic. Roman was always best when he was just the strong, silent type, like he was in the Shield. One of the biggest reasons Reigns' character bombed is because the WWE constantly made him do something he simply isn't very good at, which exposed a glaring weakness. I think he's much more effective this way. He actually comes across as a badass instead of a guy impersonating one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens is winning. Neither the commentators nor the pre-show panel have said Owens is winning.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL I love Jericho's material ever since he turned heel XD

The Gift of Jericho!! I haven't heard that one from him in over a month


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*God damn, I swear this has been the best run Jericho has done in his whole career :lmao :lmao*


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Chris Jericho got the word "It" over better than Vince did Roman. :vince7


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho = GOAT

but yea this makes zero sense, I hate pointless filler like this. And it will probably take over 10 minutes as well. Hope they advance some storylines here.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I swear if Reigns or Big Cass wins, I'm more than likely will laugh my ass of.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Neville is gonna get....it.


No he's not, that doesn't make any sense you stupid idiot :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho has been GOLD on mic and near gold in the ring since... all year? 

Dude needs another title reign. Maybe a US title reign for several months?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Jericho = D.I.L.F.

:HHH


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The GOAT stache is ''growing'' on me..LOL

Looks epic man.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I liked some of Cass lines, he is so wooden though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho is tremendous when he's a heel. 10/10.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> KO didn't get any offense in on anyone. Hopefully a good sign for him?


He also wasn't picked as a favorite by any of the announcers, looking good for him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

yeah that rumor about Rollins turning face was a lie, he is still a heel...Reigns is so hated tonight...he got booed the whole time....Cass and Owens are super over! Reigns better not win or I see a lot of TVS never turning onto Raw again..... Owens is the way to go.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Not gonna lie - I've enjoyed this Chris Jericho more so than any other run in his entire WWF/WWE career. Yep. Since his WCW (Ralphus) days. A fantastic run for Jericho.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho is by far and away the best thing in WWE right now. I was desperate for him to retire after his last run but since Mania he's been amazing. 

His chemistry with Tom is a highlight as well.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Do you want come over me or what?


WTH ? :deanfpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

jericho has been entirely revitalised. I hope he helps Owens get the title tonight, screws Rollins, Rollins assumes the face role he should have had instantly on return and it'll be fun.(saw the suggestion in the spoiler thread, I liked it loads) It's supposed to be fun WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Well, let's be honest, he's the least able talker out of those four, and he's never been known for his skills on the mic. Roman was always best when he was just the strong, silent type, like he was in the Shield. One of the biggest reasons Reigns' character bombed is because the WWE constantly made him do something he simply isn't very good at, which exposed a glaring weakness. I think he's much more effective this way. He actually comes across as a badass instead of a guy impersonating one.


Sure but it is not like the writers couldn't have given him a line or two, he didn't have to talk as much as Rollins and Owens did.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

My dad was LITERALLY about to catch one of these right at the start of Raw:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770413385712144384
We're calm now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw Jericho was nice enough to give the referee a hug. How is he the heel? Lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho with the old school heel tactics


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else think Neville looks like Jon Snow's friend Edd from Game Of Thrones?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jericho should be in the fatal four way!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Neville looks like Jon Snow's friend Edd from Game Of Thrones?


No


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Jericho should be in the fatal four way!


And should be winning :cry


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah I definitely feel like Neville will be the first cruiserweight champ. Not a bad pick. He had a nice run in NXT and he can be depended on to put on fast paced, good to great matches. Hopefully they add an edge to his character. Not necessarily a heel turn but he needs a little more character.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

My favorite is still Y2J's last title run as heel..This is a extremely close second.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Y2Jackass is just the best


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Cass proved he can do well on his own...he won't be like Reigns afterall. He is funny and can talk...so I have no problems with them trying him out, just give him and Enzo a tag run first.....Reigns is so out of place though. Owens should turn face. It felt like the crowd didnt even know Reigns and Rollins were in the ring lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Neville looks like Jon Snow's friend Edd from Game Of Thrones?


That guy looks more like Wade Barrett in the face.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"Springboard" elbow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ASK HIM


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I find it hilarious that Vince sent all the over performers to Smackdown to help Roman get over only to see 45 year old Chris Jericho blow past Roman on the overness scale.

Great talent will always break through no matter what you give them, regardless of age or context.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Woah this is the first time I've heard "let's go Neville" chants


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Neville's beard makes him look tough and rugged lol. I think I'm starting to like his beard now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot crowd tonight. "Lets go Neville" chants? Where are they tonight?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Smackdown should move to Monday's at 8 on another Network and start a bloody ratings war with RAW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Should we get vocal to get WWE to give Jericho a Universal title run?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just make Neville the Cruiserweight champ already.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I feel a Owens face turn tonight for some reason!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Neville as a baby was the man too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> That guy looks more like Wade Barrett in the face.


Really? I always thought Neville and he looked just alike, same ears and everything


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Hot crowd tonight. "Lets go Neville" chants? Where are they tonight?


Houston. Usually a pretty good crowd.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Where are they tonight? This crowd is lit.

They're going to go crazy if Owens wins.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Liontamer 
:yes


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lion tamer!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol Neville tapped :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

When was the last time Jericho won a match with that :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I love that Liontamer finisher.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Drink it in !!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick counter into the liontamer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh fuck Liontamer!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LIONTAMER MAKES ME SOOOOO HAPPY


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Neville!
I love Y2J!

Great match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Houston. Usually a pretty good crowd.


It's amazing what a good crowd can do for a show/match. If only more crowds were like this.

HOLY SHIT THE LIONTAMER.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

When's the last time Jericho even won a match with the Walls?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Good match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Neville looks like Jon Snow's friend Edd from Game Of Thrones?


:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Someone finally tapped out to the Lion Tamer!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho may not produce the constant classics like he did in his younger days but he can still go at a high level. Excellent match.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice to see Jericho bust out the old Liontamer. Even nicer to see him win with it.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

That's how he should do it. I never understood why he would alternate between the two- the liontamer is way more bad ass


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho with that strong booking :mark:

The Liontamer :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Neville will win something one day, maybe possibly I hope.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn that was some good prowrestling! Had me actively cheering on Neville.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Does Cole still say vintage?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why Raw promoting Backlash though? lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LION TAMER :mark: :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Great match..i love how Y2J goes out of his way to make his opponent look great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match and damn is that crowd hot or what?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

razzathereaver said:


> When's the last time Jericho even won a match with the Walls?


That was the Liontamer. He wins every time he uses it


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Always mark for the Lion Tamer :mark:


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Does nearly every male singles competitor on the main roster who came from NXT use the super kick?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for bringing back the Lion Tamer.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"It's gonna be lit Ba........YLEY!"


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish these three clowns would just fuck off now. Enough.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't stand New Day


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So much cringe..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This whole segment deserves a Brazzers logo on it


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Sick counter into the walls.


 :frustrate It's the Liontamer


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fuck Dana for making Bayley stop swaying her hips.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Brazzers


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big E looks so gay.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Sick counter into the liontamer.


Definitely. You can hear the crowd go "ooooh"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley and New Day ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana looking like a goddess.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

NEW DAY & BAYLEY

YOU SPOIL ME, WWE!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Unicorns and hugs for everyone.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dana with the monster titties


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Dana looks like Miss Piggy


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Good god, fuck off New Day. Dana is hideous, also.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The only time I'm cool with that hip swirl.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Gif dem stiff hips from bayley. (She ain't got no rhythm but I still love her)


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> That was the Liontamer. He wins every time he uses it


No, I know. I was referring to the actual Walls of Jericho.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahah... New Day has finally come back to life!

NEW DAY + BAYLEY = WORLD EXPLODES INTO COTTON CANDY AND RAINBOW UNICORN GOODNESS!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :frustrate It's the Liontamer


Lol, I know. I got too excited.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So hype for the AJ/Ambrose feud.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Does nearly every male singles competitor on the main roster who came from NXT use the super kick?


Yep. And it's awesome.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok so we get another intergender match?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:mj2 they've reverted Bayley back to early NXT Bayley.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I still enjoy the New Day. They're great.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EH WE WANT SOME BAYLEY!!!! :bayley3
Dana being so rude :frown2:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Gutwrench said:


> Dana looks like Miss Piggy


:lawler


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Wait, Dolph Ziggler is Colonel Sanders?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Big E looks so gay.


Always does.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck is this.........


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lmao @ the Supa Hot Fire thing at the end of that segment. New Day has the best pop culture references.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dana making denim look good tonight. :book


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Gutwrench said:


> Dana looks like Miss Piggy


Fuck it I'd be her Kermit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

So far, the first half-hour of Raw has been good IMO. Let's hope they can keep this up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i was just waiting for new day to say "you must be bailey" just so i can say you had her on your up up down down channel you dickhead


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That wasnt aired on Smackdown, just a promotional thing with KFC.

That Styles/Ambrose segment :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> :mj2 they've reverted Bayley back to early NXT Bayley.


I thought Bayley was a heel in the beginning? (My memory sucks)


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I see Bayley is hugging random people just like some feared. Fuck you Vince. HHH needs to have a talk with him.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Baylye with a backpage is too much adorable.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DammitC said:


> So far, the first half-hour of Raw has been good IMO. Let's hope they can keep this up.


It will snow ball around 9:30 and be crap like usual


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man I can really see Bayley being ruined on the mainroster.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Great One


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

now raw is going downhill


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Here comes the legit worst person on the roster...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Gutwrench said:


> Dana looks like Miss Piggy


I'll be her Kermit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Roman Reigns wrestling right now?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh God...please no.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wid


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course the Rock made 65 million dollars from movies last year.. he was in 65 of them!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wish I had $64 million


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Bayley devolved. She wasn't like this in NXT for quite some time.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes Nia Jax, the women who should be Nikki Bella's enforcer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That rib on her name :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

this jobber is hot!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Man these jobbers are cringe-worthy


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nia so juicy and thick. :homer


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Poor Jobbers, at least they get a match on tv.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a weird segment for this Houston jobber...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Nia Jax just looks fucking ridiculous, and not in any sort of a good way.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This jobber is cute. Annoying voice, though.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't stand Nia Jax.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hot Jobber. Sign her and the blue haired chick


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo real talk, serious question.

Who's idea was it to give the jobbers during the Nia Jax/Braun Strowman matches the corniest promos in the history of promos?

They're so weird :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rock made all that money how Cole?



> "Thank to movie like Fast 8 & Baywatch" Michael Cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock making crazy money in Hollywood.

:damn


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I really hate that new interviewer.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*That was make your eyes squint, make your head involuntarily turn away, make your cheeks hurt level of cringe by New Day, Dana & Bayley right there damn :evilmatt*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cute jobber alert!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Leather Rebel said:


> Baylye with a backpage is too much adorable.


Backpage?!?!?! Hooker ad?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

DoubtGin said:


> Looks like Bayley devolved. She wasn't like this in NXT for quite some time.


IKR? She's back to being that silly fangirl from 2013 who hugged people for no reason.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Man I can really see Bayley being ruined on the mainroster.


Add her to the long list of NXT casualties.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do they put that girl in an outfit that could have come straight out of Power Rangers?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Well, hopefully your heart will still be beating after your match with Nia." Yeah, great way to inspire the local jobber


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This jobber should like big. sweaty. women.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jobber is sexy :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why no 'I like big sweaty women' line? Vince isn't about equality, he only cares about big sweaty men.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nia rocking that Klingon/Romulan look.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Lets go jobber chant


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I thought Bayley was a heel in the beginning? (My memory sucks)


Early NXT may differ, I use it as when I first watched. When she was the super excited girl just happy to be there and marking out when she saw other known wrestlers. 

This isn't they Bayley they should be using. Use the Bayley post hand injury. Unless they're going to replicate the NXT model of having her he super excited until she loses / gets screwed by Sasha and gets a bit more serious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Here comes Nia Jax, the women who should be Nikki Bella's enforcer.


Nah, she should fight Eva Marie's battles instead.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness her voice is so high I don't know what I was expecting her voice to sound like lol.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WTF WAS THAT FINISH?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I actually like Nia Jax :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Leather Rebel said:


> Baylye with a backpage is too much adorable.


I know you PROBABLY meant backpack, but "Backpage"? I LOL'D! Do you know what "Backpsage" is?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jobber girl is cute.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf was that finisher.. Looked ugly as shit.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Man i wish Kharma/ Awesome Kong would come back and squash Jax


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I actually like Nia Jax :draper2


She aight...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

If this "Let's Go Jobber" chant catches on for good, then I'll be able to say that I was at the RAW that started in last week in Brooklyn.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why am I suppose to care about Nia Jax other than the fact she's big?

Asking genuinely


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Who was the jobber? She was hot tbh.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Awww this cute jobber reminds me a little of Layla!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"aaaaay we want some Bayley" is gonna be in my head all night now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 deserve better :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Might be the most attractive jobber ever..


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Man I can really see Bayley being ruined on the mainroster.


Me and over 75% of RAW viewers who don't watch NXT would be thrilled to know who or what she is. Because based on what they've shown on TV of her, I still have no idea what her deal is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE is burying these guys with these skits. It's not funny anymore. They should be serious ass kickers. Fugg off WWE!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Can all those people that looked forward to the Bullet Club in WWE kindly explain to me what the fuck this shit is?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"old fart" acronym,lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, Nia Jax is a really odd shape.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ITS DAT BOI

MACHINE GUN KARL ANDERSOOOOOOOON


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL I must say I like this gimmick Gallows and Anderson are doing.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

TNA gimmick?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha gallows and anderson

ooooh errr


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Holy fuck, wtf. lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Why am I suppose to care about Nia Jax other than the fact she's big?
> 
> Asking genuinely


Well...she's not like most girls.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get these guys off my TV :Out


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Another Brazzers worthy segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where do ya begin? With me :book


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury

Gallows and Anderson are officially geeks.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Got a little tickle in my penis with Dana Brooke in that nurse's outfit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nurse Dana. :lol:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The Club really are funny guys. 

Dana Brooke <3


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

T0M said:


> Can all those people that looked forward to the Bullet Club in WWE kindly explain to me what the fuck this shit is?


It's wwe creative team for you.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

T0M said:


> Can all those people that looked forward to the Bullet Club in WWE kindly explain to me what the fuck this shit is?


Its why i dont want any of my non wwe faves to go, they suck in wwe


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish she would come to WWE....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dana as a nurse


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was that? :lmao


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62284146 said:


> Got a little tickle in my penis with Dana Brooke in that nurse's outfit.


Hit me or kiss me wtf? lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Who was the jobber? She was hot tbh.


Cute, but not as cute as Harley Quinn's good twin from last week.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Awful fucking skit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Dana about to...um


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> I wish she would come to WWE....


You mean "come back".


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god ... please make it stop. phew. 

nurse lol. reminds me of that time that guy on the scaffolding shouted that down at me. I didn't know if he needed medical attention or what lmao. better than a wolf whistle every day of the week. 

wow, this raw has slowed down so much i'm outing anecdotes lol. :fpalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I know people don't like it, but I think Gallows and Anderson will get over with this light-hearted touch in the long run. They're actually charismatic when they get the chance to show it and Gallows especially has a knack for comedic timing. I agree with those who want them to be established as threats first, but I think they'll get over in time regardless. They could have definitely had been handled better though
True enough.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

In before Gallows turns back into Festus and Anderson becomes his "carer" or some shit. Idiots run this company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is the pre-show to the A show Smackdown now.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

So Dana, after running into Bayley and the New Day, was able to setup a green screen, change clothes, and film a skit with Gallows and Anderson in a few minutes?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh man, Bryan turning on Bray was on of the greatest segments in pro wrestling history.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> You mean "come back".


Yeah I guess she decided to stay home with her baby??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Why am I suppose to care about Nia Jax other than the fact she's big?
> 
> Asking genuinely


http://i.imgur.com/fjX01G1.jpg


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

T0M said:


> In before Gallows turns back into Festus and Anderson becomes his "carer" or some shit. Idiots run this company.


Dreadfully enough.... I can 100% see those assclowns in the back running with this.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

My english isn't perfect but...
Wasn't Nia Jax match a "woman submissiin match"???
Because it ended in a pin


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> So Dana, after running into Bayley and the New Day, was able to setup a green screen, change clothes, and film a skit with Gallows and Anderson in a few minutes?


She might have screwed a writer too


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

They should just let Anderson go solo, this tag team is not working.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Bayley's back to being a starstruck 10 year old busting out random hugs to people? God it seems like you develop so well in NXT and grow but then you get on the main roster and they hit reset on you and you gotta do it all over again.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW is the pre-show to the A show Smackdown now.


It really is like night and day. The creative team for Raw is just shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ITS DAT BOI
> 
> MACHINE GUN KARL ANDERSOOOOOOOON


He was the Machine Gun, now he's more like the Water Pistol. Not the same character I enjoyed in NJPW and ROH.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ, more promos...Raw really wants to fail don't they?

I'm starting to look forward to the friggin' commercials.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Me and over 75% of RAW viewers who don't watch NXT would be thrilled to know who or what she is. Because based on what they've shown on TV of her, I still have no idea what her deal is.


Cliff notes version-

2013 - wide eyed fan girl who was in awe of everyone around her including her opponents.

2014 - was no longer a fan-girl and became a more serious competitor but could not win any matches.

2015 - After a knee injury she returned with a new serious character and began running through opponents like Emma, Becky, Charlotte and eventually Sasha to become NXT champion

2016 - Women's champion. Flag bearer for the NXT women's division and arguably all of NXT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> They should just let Anderson go solo, this tag team is not working.


And put him on Smackdown where everyone matters.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Now that Gallows and Anderson can't rip off the wolfpac and DX anymore they have been exposed as two generic bald headed wrestlers


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

bmp487 said:


> Lmao @ the Supa Hot Fire thing at the end of that segment. New Day has the best pop culture references.


Xavier dropped a really good one a few months ago, I dont think a lot of people picked up on it though.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So Bayley's back to being a starstruck 10 year old busting out random hugs to people? God it seems like you develop so well in NXT and grow but then you get on the main roster and they hit reset on you and you gotta do it all over again.


They've really done a shit job introducing her to the 75% of RAW viewers who don't watch NXT and have no idea what her deal is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice video package.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seth's cackle is glorious.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Funny how they're showing this after all the online talk about Rollins being reckless.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> I wish she would come to WWE....


She would make a great enforcer for Nikki Bella.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Now this feels like a random ass match


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jobber Mahal vs Sami Zayn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder the jobber


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bet Jinder Mahal's thinking "Why the fuck did i come back for this?".


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Sami Zayn is definitely going to win this match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The "let's give Sami a free W" match :cole


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll tune back in at 1030ish for the title match, this in unwatchable without fast forward.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

T0M said:


> Can all those people that looked forward to the Bullet Club in WWE kindly explain to me what the fuck this shit is?


It sure as shit isn't the Bullet Club. This is basically the WWE taking something awesome and ruining it because they have no idea how to fucking book.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, they could do something with Mahal, but they're jobbing him out. Sickening! He's the guy Rollins beat in NXT to win the NXT title for the first time.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Sami deserves a better feud than Jinder


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good, more pointless filler.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

and now this match...I couldn't give a crap about this..."Gee, I wonder who's going to win"...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

At least give Jinder the kind of push you gave to Del Rio 100 fuckin times or there's just no point.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

All-Canadian matchup.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Yes! Sami Zayn is definitely going to win this match


:troll


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Who the **** are these jabronies? Lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The ref is the most charismatic guy in the ring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> He was the Machine Gun, now he's more like the Water Pistol. Not the same character I enjoyed in NJPW and ROH.


Well of course he's not the same, they wont let him pull sh*t like this 










He wasn't brought in to be like that (although I wish he would get a singles push)

But he's been fairly entertaining with this ringpostitis as goofy as it is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is the point of Jinder Mahal


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jinder is back only to job. He has to eat I guess.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Sami Zayn deserves so much better...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We need more of nurse Dana Brooke.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he uses the middle rope, he uses the bottom rope you twat


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't hinder Jinder!!!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

PirateMonkE said:


> It sure as shit isn't the Bullet Club. This is basically the WWE taking something awesome and ruining it because they have no idea how to fucking book.


Raw is run by chimps.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Bet Jinder Mahal's thinking "Why the fuck did i come back for this?".


Getting paid WWE money to wrestle Sami Zayn is way worse than what he was doing?




















Uh...huh?


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

I tried watching this week. Saw a Balor promo, turned it right off. This show is such garbage. Who are the fucking losers who enjoy this crap? Just go back to the attitude era.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> It sure as shit isn't the Bullet Club. This is basically the WWE taking something awesome and ruining it because they have no idea how to fucking book.


Yeah, I don't get why people look forward to stuff WWE brings in. They just screw it up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't Sami supposed to be injured kayfabe wise? I thought Owens or Rollins referenced him being taken out.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Rollins really feels like a main eventer, more so than any of the other three in the title match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"We want Slater" chants :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why did Jinder sign back ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

StylesP1 said:


> Raw is run by chimps.


Thats an insult to chimps


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sami getting the we want Slater chants :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joined by their "head" nurse Dana.. I seen what you did there Graves.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so Jinder can't even beat an injured Sami Zayn with a hurt ankle? OK they make this guy look beyond pathetic, id believe the popcorn guy in the stands could beat him in a match the way they book him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Zayn started growing on me since last week... should I see a doctor for it, or just put some ointment on it and see what happens?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL @ Jinder Mahal


How much is he getting paid for all this jobbing?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So is the Tag Match or the Sasha Banks update next?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Medicinal update? LMFAO she is the women's Roman.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What's next? The 6 person tag or Sasha's medical update?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Why did Jinder sign back ?


:vince$


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Yeah, I don't get why people look forward to stuff WWE brings in. They just screw it up


It's why I'm hoping Kenny Omega stays the fuck away from the WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't Sami supposed to be injured kayfabe wise? I thought Owens or Rollins referenced him being taken out.


Taken out of the tournament. He was still injured in this match.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Cliff notes version-
> 
> 2013 - wide eyed fan girl who was in awe of everyone around her including her opponents.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate that and thank you for taking the time to explain it. 

WWE's biggest storytelling failure is their inability to properly introduce a talent; especially those who come from NXT. 

I know Bailey was a big hit in NXT but to 75% of RAW viewers she's a stranger that they have limited knowledge of at best. 

A prominent video package which depicts exactly what you wrote would be so beneficial for them to do in order to help connect NXT talent with the entire audience. WWE's shitty job introducing them really hurts the NXT talent.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Rollins really feels like a main eventer, more so than any of the other three in the title match.


Because he's been pushed down everyones throats for years. Of course he does.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> Big E looks so gay.


The guy that wears the highest cut singlet we've ever seen? Nah...


finalnight said:


> This whole segment deserves a Brazzers logo on it













SovereignVA said:


> "It's gonna be lit Ba........YLEY!"


Heyyyyy! 


SovereignVA said:


> NEW DAY & BAYLEY
> YOU SPOIL ME, WWE!


This is the best way to have Bayley on the Main Roster right now!


Gutwrench said:


> Dana looks like Miss Piggy


:no: 


Mugging of Cena said:


> Dana with the monster titties


Nom nom nom nom...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Thats an insult to chimps


"In rod we trust."


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think Dana is awful as a wrestler, but as a valet for Gallows/Machine Gun I could get behind that.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Jericho vs Neville will likely prove the best *wrestling* match of the night.

In other news


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> It's why I'm hoping Kenny Omega stays the fuck away from the WWE.


He won't come near WWE, don't worry.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RR15 was the worst shit ever.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A decent enough opening segment followed by a solid Jericho/Neville match....

And now we get WWE completely mishandling Bayley on the main roster immediately, followed by two filler matches and terrible promos.

Kudos, Raw. Living up to expectations yet again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> It's why I'm hoping Kenny Omega stays the fuck away from the WWE.


No kidding. Though we would be spared the "Oh my God, the WWE just killed Kenny. You Bastards!"


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Dana Brooke looks like ODB took a shower.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> I think Dana is awful as a wrestler, but as a valet for Gallows/Machine Gun I could get behind that.


She'd make an AWESOME Bullet babe. Considering Vince doesn't like her in ring work..I can get behind her stabling up with Gallows/Anderson.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I do wonder why the fuck did they bother signing Mahal back just to put him in random squash matches, no one even remembers him probably he adds nothing to the squash matches, just such a pointless resigning.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> I do appreciate that and thank you for taking the time to explain it.
> 
> WWE's biggest storytelling failure is their inability to properly introduce a talent; especially those who come from NXT.
> 
> ...



A series of video promos and maybe even a sit down interview will do more to get her over than a series of cringe worthy backstage segment with the New Day.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> It really is like night and day. The creative team for Raw is just shit.


I think I really am starting to prefer Smackdown. If you had told me a few months ago that Smackdown would be better than Raw and that I would start to prefer it I probably wouldn't have believed you. I used to see Smackdown as the B-Show but I think that is starting to change. :smile2:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Can someone explain the Dana/ Bullet Club segment? It went over my head.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay, Popeye's!!! Invokana!!!! I can't watch this Fast And Furious..I'd be lost as to the plotline so far.....Shit, Raw is back on. 

I sit through Smackdown entertained for the most part. I sit through Raw and wonder why I bother. 

Sasha's diagnosis? "My titties hurt". Another skit I could give a rat's ass about.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> virus21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't get why people look forward to stuff WWE brings in. They just screw it up
> ...


No worries on that front.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Trophies said:


> What is the point of Jinder Mahal


Vince always likes the opportunity to use a turban on a brown guy


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I do wonder why the fuck did they bother signing Mahal back just to put him in random squash matches, no one even remembers him probably he adds nothing to the squash matches, just such a pointless resigning.


Because they need jobbers to fill a 3 plus hour show with half the roster split? The fuck are you wondering about?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If RAW was cut down to 2 hours they could really do away with filler matches.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaas Charlotte!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I always laugh when I see the WPIX11 news guy, Scott Stanford


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Right, so no medical update then. Ok.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Get well soon Sasha!!! :smile2:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha is so cringe worthy sometimes. She doesn't let it come natural. She tries too hard.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Because he's been pushed down everyones throats for years. Of course he does.


So has Reigns, and maybe I'm wrong, but his absolute failure to get over makes him feel lower on the totem pole than Seth. :justsayin


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte just rebuked everything Sasha said :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck even in a recorded environment Sasha sucks. Here words have no conviction or passion.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> A series of video promos and maybe even a sit down interview will do more to get her over than a series of cringe worthy backstage segment with the New Day.


Absolutely! My first exposure to her was last week and my thoughts about what her character is supposed to be were not complimentary. That's not her fault, that's WWE's fault. 

Great thoughts, wish you worked for WWE. 

THANKS AGAIN for the knowledge, I really appreciate it!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

What is happening to Sasha's hairline , isn't she only like 23, imagine her hairline when she's 30 :ha


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

You just can't help but smile when Bailey's music comes on.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty genuine laugh from Cole.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I really love the new Raw and Smackdown sets...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> What is happening to Sasha's hairline , isn't she only like 23, imagine her hairline when she's 30 :ha


Snoop Dogg genes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh these geeks....why Bayley why? :mj2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Bayley!!! :grin2:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Straw Hat said:


> Holy fuck even in a recorded environment Sasha sucks. Here words have no conviction or passion.


Comes across as a German woman trying to pretend she's an American black woman and failing at both.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Can someone explain the Dana/ Bullet Club segment? It went over my head.



It was meant to have the Club remind everyone how they "retired" the Dudley Boyz last week for this retirement skit. Now, they are planning on adding the New Day to their list of those that they want to retire.

Dana Brooke was there since she has beef with Bayley because she's a threat to Charlotte.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> What is happening to Sasha's hairline , isn't she only like 23, imagine her hairline when she's 30 :ha


Were her glasses not covering it ?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I despise the New Day


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

All this power of positively I almost can't take it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Power that Be said:


> What is happening to Sasha's hairline , isn't she only like 23, imagine her hairline when she's 30 :ha


She'll be a black female Patrick Stewart?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Well of course he's not the same, they wont let him pull sh*t like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying he has to be _exactly_ like that, but come for most of their run, they've been put in really crappy angles and gimmicks or just made to look just geekish. As I said in last weeks RAW forum, the random beatdown doesn't change perception and from my view it isn't good for Guns & Gallows right now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my God, Dana looks incredible.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day & Bayley man!!!

OMFG Dana..... fuggin sexy as fuggg!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

God damn Dana is fiiiiiiine


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

OMFG NURSE DANA IS THE SEXIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN.




I'm in love.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dana looks ridiculous next to Gallows and Anderson. So out of place.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why is Dana even with the Bullet Club?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not going to lie Dana looks good as a nurse


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Hot DAMN, Dana is looking amazing. Holy smokes.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn ya'll have turned on Sasha hard.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe Dana could change her character to Nurse Brooke?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Something about Thicc white women...

Dana looking good man.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DammitC said:


> It was meant to have the Club remind everyone how they "retired" the Dudley Boyz last week for this retirement skit. Now, they are planning on adding the New Day to their list of those that they want to retire.
> 
> Dana Brooke was there since she has beef with Bayley because she's a threat to Charlotte.


Reading in the forum..maybe ONE guy got the "OLD FART" acronym for their 'diagnosis" of The Duds...er..the Dudleys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All I need is 5 mins with Dana :homer


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Nurse Dana! :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

DammitC said:


> It was meant to have the Club remind everyone how they "retired" the Dudley Boyz last week for this retirement skit. Now, they are planning on adding the New Day to their list of those that they want to retire.
> 
> Dana Brooke was there since she has beef with Bayley because she's a threat to Charlotte.


Ah thank you. I Forgot about the dudleys segment last week.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope Dana Brooke and The Club do more stuff together.

They look good together, kind of reminds me of T & A in a weird way.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

You lot are fucking easily pleased if you're wetting yourselves this much over Dana.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish Dana would go back to wearing that pink and black latex outfit. That was the best thing about her.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

lol Corey rekt Byron


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> All I need is 5 mins with Dana :homer


5 seconds and she'd be pregnant. No bullshit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana's body is fire, but there is something off about her face and voice.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, Charlotte on the commentary is terrible. Cole is pulling teeth to get her to talk.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Maybe Dana could change her character to Nurse Brooke?


You win the internet tonight!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Maybe Dana could change her character to Nurse Brooke?


Yes! Book it!


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> All I need is 5 mins with Dana :homer


I'll take 30 seconds..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Not saying he has to be _exactly_ like that, but come for most of their run, they've been put in really crappy angles and gimmicks or just made to look just geekish. As I said in last weeks RAW forum, the random beatdown doesn't change perception and from my view it isn't good for Guns & Gallows right now.


Yeah I mean't to put "recently" in my post, there run as a whole has been pretty lackluster but they're trying to turn it around.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Damn ya'll have turned on Sasha hard.


I wonder why people have turned on her? :frown2:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dana's titties or Bayley's ass.

I truly do not know what I enjoy more.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn, you dudes must be some ugly motherfuckers if you find Dana Brooke attractive. No confidence.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not even sure Dana isn't better than Yujiro.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Why did Jinder sign back ?


According to some people on here the WWE need good name jobbers (I don't agree just used local jobber)

Shelton Benjamin
Carlito
Cryme Tyme
Melina
Rhyno
Curt Hawkins
John Morrison
Brian Kendrick
Dudley Boyz
Tajiri 

^^ Rumors good name jobbers the WWE could use


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder why people have turned on her? :frown2:


People realized she's a botch machine that can't cut a promo?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did someone say Dana?










:yum: :homer :lenny :book


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If I ever find a woman like Dana Brooke, I'd be like:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Dana's body is fire, but there is something off about her face and voice.


I think she has a pretty good looking face, imo... But that body is what does it for me... THICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Dana's titties or Bayley's ass.
> 
> I truly do not know what I enjoy more.


"I'm an Ass man!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi is extra hyped for this match.... Bayley effect?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like it when they have mixed tag matches. I like it when they have the whole roster interact with each other instead of keeping the divisions separate.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Danica said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770423868007809026


There we go.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;62285626 said:


> I'm not even sure Dana isn't better than Yujiro.


Yujiro brought out Mao he is much better.

https://www.instagram.com/yellowbarbie_m/?hl=en


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Dancing Bayley gif please


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How was that allowed for her to hurt poor Mr. Karl Anderson? Equality. They should be DQed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Dana's titties or Bayley's ass.
> 
> I truly do not know what I enjoy more.


This needs a poll.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Damn, you dudes must be some ugly motherfuckers if you find Dana Brooke attractive. No confidence.


1.How does liking Dana show we have no confidence in women.

2.How does liking Dana make us ugly.

3.Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Backstage officials probably told Bayley not to twerk with New Day :lol :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*I still don't understand why the WWE has Dana Brooke show her fat mid-scetion, but make beautiful Becky with a core like Bayley's or better has to be completely covered to not give anything away. I thought Vince showed the Irish folk favoritism :zeb*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you people comprehending the levels of New Day and Bayley together?!?!

I think I just saw a unicorn mermaid's face, smile on the moon...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lost my damn pocket knife around/outside the house somewhere, missing Raw looking for it.

Only stopped looking because Bayley showed up. *Mhm <3*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow they are really gonna kill off Bayley aren't they


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Bayley just hit Anderson? (Or was it Gallows?) 

When I smack a bitch in a mixed team match on WWE video games I get disqualified...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What did Bayley and Dana do just there before commercial?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

botch and this is shit


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I still don't understand why the WWE has Dana Brooke show her fat mid-scetion, but make beautiful Becky with a core like Bayley's or better has to be completely covered to not give anything away. I thought Vince showed the Irish folk favoritism :zeb*


gheyyyyyy


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Man Dana sucks!! Before when she was getting her head pushed into the turnbuckle you can see her arms and hands hitting first. Now on the last drop kick she went down before Bayley even touched her.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Wow they are really gonna kill off Bayley aren't they


Not on purpose. I hope this works but I won't get too confident. She seems pretty good right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Power that Be said:


> Wow they are really gonna kill off Bayley aren't they


WWE doesn't kill off characters. Thats Lucha Underground


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

For real, shouldn't Anderson be allowed to powerbomb Bayley now? Why was she allowed per rules to attack him? WWE stays dumb.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW's been pretty bad apart from the opening segment (and Jericho winning).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Damn, you dudes must be some ugly motherfuckers if you find Dana Brooke attractive. No confidence.


Stop it lol.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

WWE not being very subtle with Bayley's character..... Could honestly picture people growing tired of her if they keep this up.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Why would the commentators not be watching the match? That looked stupid.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Apart from the opening ten minutes, this has been fucking boring.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> People realized she's a botch machine that can't cut a promo?


Sasha is a weird one. I've been telling my brother for a while now I think its strange that the pop she gets when she actually shows up don't match up with the level of "We Want Sasha" chants when she isnt there.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn nice spinebuster by Anderson.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Better spine buster, Machine Gun or Bobby Roode?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hell of a spinebuster.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This match has gone on long enough.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Anderson has the best spine buster in the game. So crisp it could legit be a finisher.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MachineGun with the beaut of a spinebuster.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> For real, shouldn't Anderson be allowed to powerbomb Bayley now? Why was she allowed per rules to attack him? WWE stays dumb.


WWE has always been sexist...

At least this happened.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> People realized she's a botch machine that can't cut a promo?


Maybe that's why they had Enzo come out with her the first Raw after she had wont he title?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Backstage officials probably told Bayley not to twerk with New Day :lol :lol


:fuckthis
(Partially my current mood still, but fuck them if that's actually true. lol)


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Well...she's not like most girls.


Oh you, I see what you did there. :saul


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Does Festus even know what that Japanese writing means on his pants, for all he knows it could say egg roll :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Better spine buster, Machine Gun or Bobby Roode?


They should just have a match where they take turns performing a spine buster on each other, with Arn Anderson as ref.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That should be Kofi's new finisher!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Better spine buster, Machine Gun or Bobby Roode?


Karl, he can vary it much more.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why was Bayley allowed to hit Anderson? The rules are supposed to be they have to tag out and leave the ring with the opposite gender comes in the ring yet the ref stood there like nothing was wrong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


>


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> WWE not being very subtle with Bayley's character..... Could honestly picture people growing tired of her if they keep this up.


I'm very tired of her. She has some wrestling skill, I won't deny that, but I can't stand her character, it's just so annoying. Maybe I'm just not the target audience for her gimmick.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


>


I'm guessing her butthole tastes like rainbows. Mmm.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Teddy Long is mad he couldn't make this match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

botch botch botch


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I went to go make food at the start of this match why is it still going..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KOFI DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM SON!!!!

KOFI FOR RAW'S MVP TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good win. I can see Bayley and New Day having a lot of fun together in segments.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bailey with the win. So much for being buried.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how Dana's the weekly jobber for whoever Charlotte feuds with now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Didn't Dana go over Becky clean?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

My God. Love the Bayley.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance
(Now back to my searching madness for now.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Heyman is going to be on? Interesting.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> People realized she's a botch machine that can't cut a promo?


I think there is always room for improvement and I am a big Sasha fan but her promos could improve. I feel like she rushes to try to get the words out so it jumbles together, she needs to pace herself better when it come to her promos and her wrestling. I think she might need to tone down her style I don't want her to be the female Daniel Bryan and have to retire early in her career but everyone botches sometimes but I think if she slows down she will botch less and sometimes I think people exaggerate the amount of times she botches though I am not gonna deny that she does.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Kofi's gonna be sore tomorrow. Ouch!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Bayley gets the pin and her music is played. Nice way to put her over tonight.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, poor Dana.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, I forgot about their best out of 7 shit.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Bayley to Belly outta nowhere! :bayley


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Somebody got a GIF of what Kofi did ? I missed it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's like they wasted all their creativity on that opening segment.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Bailey with the win. So much for being buried.


When were people saying that? people were complaining that she has went back to her early NXT character.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Didn't Dana go over Becky clean?


Curtis Axel went over HHH and Cena I believe in his first couple matches. Then they soured. Kind of the same thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know I wonder if there is a Raw so bad that it would fit well as an SCP


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> gheyyyyyy


*Yuck Fou







*


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh its this match again. :bored


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Cesaro title shot at Survivor Series?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Didn't Dana go over Becky clean?


Sure did. In her first match. Cesaro cutting a good promo?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Miz promo :banderas


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Bailey with the win. So much for being buried.


Not only that: The hot tag was built around her, she came in all guns blazing, kicked out of a roll-up, then hit her finisher to get a win and to a nice pop. 

"Buried" doe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Miz is the most underrated guy in the WWE right now. I'm the biggest Rollins mark, but Miz the best overall guy on the roster.. wait fugg, forgot about Jericho. Nm.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bryan to debut Joe tomorroq night so he can take the belt from Miz :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, I know Cesaro is far from the best talker in the WWE, but I do love how much more comfortable he seems to be when he talks


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

YES! they are continuing the Bryan/Miz angle....love it!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bayley needs a new outfit and a new finisher. A fucking belly to belly suplex? Come on!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Didn't Dana go over Becky clean?


Who didn't beat Becky for a while there she lost every match. :frown2: So Dana probably did at some point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whoever wrote these scripts tonight should join isis and blow themselves up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> When were people saying that? people were complaining that she has went back to her early NXT character.


And one poster said it looks like she's getting buried already..


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Bayley's ass :moyes1


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to admit, that tirade of Miz on Talking Smack was probably the best promo he's had in the 10 years he's been on the main roster.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking more forward to The Miz and Daniel Bryan tomorrow on Smackdown than the winner of the Universal Championship match tonight.

:/


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I'm guessing her butthole tastes like rainbows. Mmm.


I eat pussy, not booty. :rusevyes


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Miz is the most underrated guy in the WWE right now. I'm the biggest Rollins mark, but Miz the best overall guy on the roster.


Crack is bad for you. Stop.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE network next documentary should be "Why Wrestling Was Great In The 80s"


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> I eat pussy, not booty. :rusevyes


Think outside the box (pun totally intended).


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> So Bayley gets the pin and her music is played. Nice way to put her over tonight.


Plus as I just mentioned to Showstopper: The finish was built around her, she went in all guns blazing, hit her finisher to a pop, etc. That was great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Miz is the most underrated guy in the WWE right now. I'm the biggest Rollins mark, but *Miz the best overall guy on the roster*.


No he's not, The Miz is still average at best in the ring. He cut an amazing promo but that doesn't make him the best overall guy on the roster.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> I eat pussy, not booty. :rusevyes


You're missin out.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sasha Banks was hyped up to no end on this forum as the female hybrid of HBK and Eddie Guerrero. 

Hopefully after that pre-show interview, that nonsense will never be repeated again.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> Bayley needs a new outfit and a new finisher. A fucking belly to belly suplex? Come on!


What's wrong with her outfit and please don't say something like "not sexy enough".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alexa Bliss is really the only woman in wwe that sounds comfortable on the mic. Every other diva sounds awkward or forced or just terrible.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The VMA's mean even less than the WWE Hall of Fame nowadays


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tell me I'm just dreaming, this episode isn't real..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm kinda ready for Raw to be done so I can get back to watching Supernatural, I am catching up with the show on Netflix. That is not to say that I don't like Raw but I am close to being done with a season and want to see what happens next.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Cass trying to not purposefully sound like a retard. Refreshing


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JBLoser said:


> Not only that: The hot tag was built around her, she came in all guns blazing, kicked out of a roll-up, then hit her finisher to get a win and to a nice pop.
> 
> "Buried" doe.


Don't forget Michael Cole telling Charlotte she has to worry about Sasha AND Bayley gunning for her title.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Would it be too much to ask for for the wrestler's to remain in character and use their accents in these "real" interviews?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Didn't Dana go over Becky clean?


Dana Brooke look like R Mika from street fighter


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> What's wrong with her outfit and please don't say something like "not sexy enough".


I wouldn't mind a sexier outfit (she has an amazing ass that she needs to show off like Alexa Bliss haha), but I dunno.. it seems very amateurish... too over the top. Keep it simple.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> Bryan to debut Joe tomorroq night so he can take the belt from Miz :mark:


New Day + Bayley couldn't even top that.

I hope Joe's SDL debut has a "Tazz debut" feel to it.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Vince is already planning how to book the future Reigns vs. Big Cass WrestleMania main event...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Cass speaks like he has touchdown, that is a touch of Down's syndrome :ha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> The VMA's mean even less than the WWE Hall of Fame nowadays


The VMAs mean less than a pile of dog shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only thing I like about sheamus is his entrance, before he's about to walk down the ramp.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sheamus's entrance is so brilliant, I can't stop loving that guy. I'm so glad they're putting confidence back into him to get heat against Cesaro. He knows how to play into it. It sounded so wrong when they announced it, but Sheamus has made it good so far.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More Jojo, less Byron and Lobsterhead.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Sasha Banks was hyped up to no end on this forum as the female hybrid of HBK and Eddie Guerrero.
> 
> Hopefully after that pre-show interview, that nonsense will never be repeated again.


*What happened or what was said by whom during the pre-show interview?

I didn't realize people actually watched Raw pre-shows.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus..

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol Sheamus and the what chants


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Handsome like me" - Sheamus

*one girl in the crowd screams the loudest she possibly can*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*I am terrified by the thought that we will see FIVE more matches between them after this one*


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I fucking hate the "What" chant.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Love it when WWE stars shit on that "What" chant.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> Don't forget Michael Cole telling Charlotte she has to worry about Sasha AND Bayley gunning for her title.


Think he mentioned something along the lines of that you shouldn't be fooled by her attitude because she's talented, etc. also. I totally dig it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sheamus is great, don't care what anyone says.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I kinda want Sheamus to turn face again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just when you think it can't get worse...a Sheamus promo! 

ok, I'm now actively looking for something else to watch.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Turns on Raw. First thing that comes on screen. Entrance of the useless Irish version of Roman Reigns and It´s gone.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I thought Cesaro and Sheamus were both suprisingly good in their promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The "What" chant still being a thing 15 years later is pretty awful..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheamus with the crowd has been gold lately.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

7 matches? So this is gonna go like..2 months? Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They really need to remake Cesaro's theme/entrance, as it stands it is a mesh of conflicting ideas that do not mesh into a single unifying theme.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro put on great matches. It's just nobody really cares unfortunately.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I fucking hate the "What" chant.


What?!?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *What happened or what was said by whom during the pre-show interview?
> 
> I didn't realize people actually watched Raw pre-shows.*


They hyped up a "medical update" on her and then showed a clip from the pre-show. I have never watched a Raw pre-show in my life. But when you have 3 hours of mostly nonethingness, they need to fill out the show. And she was fucking awful.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Cesaro with that Basham Brothers pop :ha


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> I wouldn't mind a sexier outfit (she has an amazing ass that she needs to show off like Alexa Bliss haha), but I dunno.. it seems very amateurish... too over the top. Keep it simple.


Gotta keep it G-rated dude. She's a superhero to young girls so they can't have her looking like Alexa Bliss or Nikki Bella. I don't think she could pull it off anyway. She's the least sexual woman in the company other than Nia.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show has gone to crap since Jericho v Neville.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Sheamus just shut that crowd down and destroyed their WHAT chant :mark::mark:

#cesaronewtheme


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

At this point, i'm just going for Sheamus in a clean sweep to get this shit over with :draper2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Couldn't they have just done a Best of 3 or a Best of 5 Series Match? 7 seems too much. I hope they know what they're doing here.

Anyways, good to hear that there IS a purpose, which is for Cesaro or Sheamus to receive a title opportunity


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

T0M said:


> Sheamus is great, don't care what anyone says.


 He's underrated tbh, but the IWC hates anyone over 6 feet tall


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Gotta keep it G-rated dude. She's a superhero to young girls so they can't have her looking like Alexa Bliss or Nikki Bella. I don't think she could pull it off anyway. She's the least sexual woman in the company other than Nia.


Uh, have you seen some of Nia's modeling pics? lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *What happened or what was said by whom during the pre-show interview?
> 
> I didn't realize people actually watched Raw pre-shows.*


I would watch if I had the Network or a stream to it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The "What" chant still being a thing 15 years later is pretty awful..


Thank you Based Stone Cold.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JBLoser said:


> Plus as I just mentioned to Showstopper: The finish was built around her, she went in all *guns blazing*, hit her finisher to a pop, etc. That was great.











(My occasional mood for over 10 years, if only shooting somebody wasn't a crime. lol)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This episode of Raw shall be confiscated and you shall be given level 5 amnesiac treatment. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really going all out with the injuries eh?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

It physically pains me to have to get through Raw to get to Smackdown. This creative team is fucking abysmal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Thank you Based Stone Cold.


THA GOAT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The crowd gives no fugg about this... not even for Cesaro... insert Jordan crying face.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Call me crazy, but I find Sheamus to be more entertaining as a heel than he ever was as a face.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> *I am terrified by the thought that we will see FIVE more matches between them after this one*


They can at leas make two of them either a extreme rules, submission, or last man standing.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Quite obvious they're just relying on the fatal 4 way to carry the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

..aaaaaaaaaaand the crowd is dead.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> They are really going all out with the injuries eh?


2015 - The year of actual injuries

2016 - The year of kayfabe injuries


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Cesaro must have done something absolutely horrible to have gotten stuck with 7 straight matches with Sheamus.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The "What" chant still being a thing 15 years later is pretty awful..


I liked Sheamus' response. Made them look like idiots.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

kpenders said:


> He's underrated tbh, but *the IWC hates anyone over 6 feet tall*


LMFAO. I can't.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw seriously needs the CW division fast, the show feels so dead and stale just random match after random match with nothing interesting happening at all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Summer Rae hopefully they will use her one day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Call me crazy, but I find Sheamus to be more entertaining as a heel than he ever was as a face.


Well, that's a popular opinion. Don't think I've heard of anyone liking Sheamus as a face.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> ..aaaaaaaaaaand the crowd is dead.


3 Hours is just too much with a brand split. It was okay years ago when Raw was 2 hours.


With a 2 hour show, we'd just be hitting the fatal 4 way right about now. Crowd would still be up. Just too much to sit through. The last RAW I went too, my voice was done about this part of the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Poor Summer Rae hopefully they will use her one day.


Wow. Forgot she was on the roster, tbh.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

kpenders said:


> He's underrated tbh, but the IWC hates anyone over 6 feet tall


Do you want me to start naming guys over 6 feet tall that are popular on here? Or just admit that you're wrong on that?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

God this is so shitty lmfao.

I'm obviously a gigantic Cesaro fan but how the fuck is ANYONE supposed to get excited for the same guys fighting 7 matches in a row with no changes/stipulations or anything to make it feel fresh. Don't blame the crowd in the slightest. Next match NEEDS a stipulation.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I fucking hate the "What" chant.


I do too. Even SCSA regrets starting it....It's like these people just came out of a 15 year beer stupor and still think the chant is relevant.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Looking more forward to The Miz and Daniel Bryan tomorrow on Smackdown than the winner of the Universal Championship match tonight.
> 
> :/


Smackdown wins again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> 3 Hours is just too much with a brand split. It was okay years ago when Raw was 2 hours.
> 
> 
> With a 2 hour show, we'd just be hitting the fatal 4 way right about now. Crowd would still be up. Just too much to sit through. The last RAW I went too, my voice was done about this part of the show.


It also does not help that most of the matches are thrown together randomly and the feuds are very shallow.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Show has gone to crap since Jericho v Neville.


*I'm already checked out, gonna go back and watch old episodes of Impact, maybe the debut of EC3 :yes*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FELLA!!!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The crowd gives no fugg about this... not even for Cesaro... insert Jordan crying face.


:mj2
...

Ask and you shall receive.
:mj


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

kpenders said:


> He's underrated tbh, but the IWC hates anyone over 6 feet tall


 Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, etc. are (probably) over 6 feet tall, and they don't receive that much hate.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brogue kick Saxton plz, Sheamus.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> ..aaaaaaaaaaand the crowd is dead.


Haven't heard a crowd this dead since Deuce and Domino vs La Resistance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. Forgot she was on the roster, tbh.


Yeah the last time they used her was before the draft.:serious: I hope she gets a chance, she was good in NXT but they hardly use her on the main roster unless it is for a romance storyline. :frown2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd kill to see Bayley in a thong, her ass has been covered up her entire time in WWE, even in photoshoots for summertime beach photos they got her in lounging pants or something completely covering her ass. Shes got one of the nicest asses in the division but can't ever show it off cause they made her character so damn PG and kid friendly.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The problem with RAW "Wrestling" its 3 hrs so they have long match that a no , no... Show need to do something about that


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow. Forgot she was on the roster, tbh.


yeah me too :lol and she even has history with Charlotte and Sasha from NXT so they could use her in some capacity


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

God I miss Cesaro's 3rd theme "Miracle"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXnXDiVpY10


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd kill to see Bayley in a thong, her ass has been covered up her entire time in WWE, even in photoshoots for summertime beach photos they got her in lounging pants or something completely covering her ass.


Does she even wear thongs? lol.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm excited for KOs video package!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Power that Be said:


> Haven't heard a crowd this dead since Deuce and Domino vs La Resistance


Try Iron Sheik vs Virgil...that one put me and my 2 friends to sleep. Seriously, we fell asleep during it. No drugs or alcohol involved, fired up before this match....zzzzzzz.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Man Beast said:


> God I miss Cesaro's 3rd theme "Miracle"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXnXDiVpY10


:zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd kill to see Bayley in a thong, her ass has been covered up her entire time in WWE, even in photoshoots for summertime beach photos they got her in lounging pants or something completely covering her ass.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL the kid in the Bayley shirt with the pose like he´s studying a boring highschool debate on climate change.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus will win their next match and then Cesaro will win 4 in a row.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cesaro looks fucked.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh god.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Poor Summer Rae hopefully they will use her one day.


I have an idea.. how about giving her a trans-gendered character? 

We watch her whole transition play out and she hangs out with the fellas... no?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Say what you will and it is a real shame there was no heat: but haters of that can take their flying and huge move-a-rama without context we sometimes see: that was a damn fine old school match inofitself. Again, a real shame there is no true heat.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn they worked hard. Crowd could have given them more.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Sheamus goes up 3-0, then Cesaro wins 4 straight :kobefacepalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Corey Graves - "watch his lower spine hit"

*lower spine hits nothing* :lmao :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hope Cesaro is ok.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Say what you will and it is a real shame there was no heat: but haters of that can take their flying and huge move-a-rama without context we sometimes see: that was a damn fine old school match inofitself. Again, a real shame there is no true heat.


Yeah, I love it. The hard hitting style gets shit on but I prefer it over the high flying stuff.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mr Fuji


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd kill to see Bayley in a thong, her ass has been covered up her entire time in WWE, even in photoshoots for summertime beach photos they got her in lounging pants or something completely covering her ass. Shes got one of the nicest asses in the division but can't ever show it off cause they made her character so damn PG and kid friendly.


I love her ass so much


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd kill to see Bayley in a thong, her ass has been covered up her entire time in WWE, even in photoshoots for summertime beach photos they got her in lounging pants or something completely covering her ass. Shes got one of the nicest asses in the division but can't ever show it off cause they made her character so damn PG and kid friendly.


Are you trying to corrupt our innocent Bayley!!!!!!! LOL I'm just playing with you but if they turned her heel they could have her wear something revealing because it would be so different from how she is know and shock people that wouldn't expect it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr. Fuji tribute.

:mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

The Power that Be said:


> Haven't heard a crowd this dead since Deuce and Domino vs La Resistance


don't insult deuce n domino, dude... plus, they never fought la resistance. that backdrop was a cool spot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Does she even wear thongs? lol.


I dunno but that ass of hers would look fucking phenomenal in them.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

T0M said:


> Cesaro looks fucked.


He is. When Sheamus goes up 3-0, he´ll become the babyface in the feud, cause nobody wants to see five, let alone six or seven matches between them. :grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, at last the submission ending made sense. It sells the fact that Cesaro's back got fucked up in that steel post bump. Hopefully, Cesaro wins the Best of 7 Series.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd..and maybe even us watching at home..could have a case against WWE for First Degree Brainslaughter...Let's get a lawyer!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

T0M said:


> Yeah, I love it. The hard hitting style gets shit on but I prefer it over the high flying stuff.


I like them both. I like variation in wrestling. Somewhat like the mixed reactions Reigns gets.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I love her ass so much


kada kada kada


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

RIP Mr. Fuji.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

After watching that match all I can think of is how Cesaro and Sheamus would thrive in New Japan.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mr. Fuji.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Fuji.. he was the shit.

What more needs to be said.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Corey Graves - "watch his lower spine hit"
> 
> *lower spine hits nothing* :lmao :lmao


That slow mo replay did him dirty on that one lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Oh no, Cesaro is down 0-2 now. I hope he doesn't go down 0-3 because then he will have to win 4 straight :trips7*


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Say what you will and it is a real shame there was no heat: but haters of that can take their flying and huge move-a-rama without context we sometimes see: that was a damn fine old school match inofitself. Again, a real shame there is no true heat.


There's no heat because there's no reason to care. It's the second match of seven for a title shot that everyone knows either guy will eventually lose anyway.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The salt in the eyes is...vintage Mr. Fuji!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Corey Graves - "watch his lower spine hit"
> 
> *lower spine hits nothing* :lmao :lmao


Tbh they're all guilty of that kind of over exaggeration with J.R. being one of the worst offenders and he's somehow considered an all time great announcer. 

:jr "Bah Gawd! He just got kicked square in the back of the neck! He might be paralyzed!"

_(actually got kicked in the back)_

or 
:jr "Bah Gawd! He must've fallen 25 feet!!!" 

_(actually fell 5 feet)_


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bayley ''Dat ass'' appreciation.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> I dunno but that ass of hers would look fucking phenomenal in them.


Yeah Bayley has a very underrated ass and tits. Credit to her for making fans not even noticing.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Things I've known catching up to u Guys with my DVR weapon. Dana and the club as their valet would be perfect 


She's smoking . 

2nd they made bay bay Cringe cringe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> The crowd..and maybe even us watching at home..could have a case against WWE for First Degree Brainslaughter...Let's get a lawyer!


At this point, Raw could be considered a level 5 biohazard


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

RIP, Fuji. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, happy Fuj got a real tribute thought he would just get a quick shoutout :clap


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, that smile and enthusiasm of Mr. Fuji reminds me of Eddie Guerrero. RIP to the both of them


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So many legends have passed away in the past 2-3 years


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WWE keeping it classy...I don't know if it's a bad thing,that I am surprised about it.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

That spot was nasty and hopefully it was just amazing selling and not really injured.

Either way this feud is so fucked and it seems like the major momentum he had earlier this year and last year is all but gone. You can hear the crowd wanting to get behind him whenever he gets a chance at something significant (Like that US title shot a few weeks ago) but at this rate nobody is going to buy into anything with this feud, nor should they. It's absolutely awful, dragged out and just becoming basically filler at this rate.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Mr. Fuji :mj2 Such a legend, he will be truly missed


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Bayley ''Dat ass'' appreciation.


Can this please become a thing ?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

My knees are weak from all the Bayley ass GIFs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> I love her ass so much


So do i man, so do i


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they should be showing this segment from tuesday night titans! starts at 1:01:45


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RIP Mr. Fuji, one of the greats.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I dunno but that ass of hers would look fucking phenomenal in them.


Just seems like the type of girl who only goes missionary. I dunno.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Look at the people in this thread talking about Bayley, but FOLEY is the creep yea right...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I love her ass so much


Somebody put me on to her ass 1-2 years ago. That's all I knew about her for a minute. Sad. I was expecting not to like her, like my heat for Daniel Bryan, but after two weeks--I'm a fan.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> So many legends have passed away in the past 2-3 years


Raw dies every Monday.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What was the update on Sasha Banks???


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Somebody put me on to her ass 1-2 years ago. That's all I knew about her for a minute. Sad. I was expecting not to like her, like my heat for Daniel Bryan, but after two weeks--I'm a fan.


Would you say you have joined the Bayley Club? :bayley3


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Why does Cole keep saying...."One of these four men COULD become WWE Universal Champion?" Shouldn't it be One of these four men WILL? Are they trying to lay the groundwork for some Dusty finish?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaas jobber!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I'm already checked out, gonna go back and watch old episodes of Impact, maybe the debut of EC3 :yes*



Ooh check out the TNA riot in the summer of 2009, or any of the Dirty Heels' work in late 2012 through mid 2013


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO WHO IS THIS JOBBER. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that Kalisto?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

A masked geek to get his ass handed to him by BRAUN.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this jobber better win
Is that AKI man!!!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That interruption. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MAX MOON


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohh this is gonna be good.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

americo :lmao. Fucking americo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Americo?!?!?

fpalm, damn WWE running out of jobber names, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No way WWE puts the belt on Owens tonight... right? I would welcome it but... WWE doesn't have those type of balls.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This guy :maury


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Strowman was walking like it's food in the ring.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Why does Cole keep saying...."One of these four men COULD become WWE Universal Champion?" Shouldn't it be One of these four men WILL? Are they trying to lay the groundwork for some Dusty finish?


Nope. Just Cole vs. the English language.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

These fucking Strowman squashes. Completely pointless.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Americo......LMAO.


These jobbers are getting worse and worse.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i absolutely hate how cole pronounces his Ws. fucking kill yourself.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Is that Max Moon? I thought he was with AAA and LU now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lv 5 Jobber - HP 1000
Exp - 0
Abilities - None


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mysterio is back!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Americo! Wtf! :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Do the local jobbers get to try-out for the WWE?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those jobbers are really hilarious.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL what the hell is Kallisto doing on Raw? xD


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I could careless about this Cesaro shamoist feud, nothing's on the line.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Americo.

:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Braun Strowman is fighting a Power Ranger eh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Are they eventually going to go somewhere with Braun?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How does Strowman beating up 12 year olds make him look tough?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The best part of Raw: Braun Strowman squash matches.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryback used to smash skinny, chickened legged jobbers too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lv 5 Jobber damaged for 1000 HP
Jobber eliminated
Game over


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Rey Mysterio?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I could careless about this Cesaro shamoist feud, nothing's on the line.


The winner of the Best of 7 Series matches recieves a title opportunity.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did they just shit on Lucha Underground?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Love to know who Braun's going to be feuding with.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nutted but kept suckin


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's AKI-Man from those THQ games!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

It looked like Americo smacked his knee really hard on the post. OUCH!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

That tight ass dress THO.





Stephhhhhh. MMMM.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> These fucking Strowman squashes. Completely pointless.


Yep.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Make Americo great again :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Braun Strowman has been the BIGGEST elephant in the room, since he came to RAW. And the WWE wants us not to think he should be in the WWE Universe title match tonight?

Yeah.. OK WWE.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

T0M said:


> Yeah, I love it. The hard hitting style gets shit on but I prefer it over the high flying stuff.


Well and this one added real nice simple but it seems many are quickly forgetting sensical psychology throughout. I mean, trying to end it real early to preserve damage on Cesaro, Sheamus as a heel hit most the heel bases bringing his usual physicality yet sold that elbow damn well and then showing some cowardice like a non-monster heel at some point should usually with the elbow timeout deal, cheated with the feet on the ropes as a heel should at some point try to cheat, generally got outwrestled by Sheamus as a babyface oftentimes should outwrestle the heel and ultimately won off an opening. Heel 101 right there and there weren't any egregious kickouts. 

Really fun to watch that.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

This Raw has been a bore fest. fpalm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Abisial said:


> Look at the people in this thread talking about Bayley, but FOLEY is the creep yea right...


Just Meltzer being the little instigator that he is.
Pay it no mind. Yes, all straight male wrestling fans could fall into the "creeper" category...
But that's a category at individual females' discretion, not some douche bag like Meltzer.

P.S. I love Bayley's ass.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Mysterio is back!


He lost that mass pretty quick.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MILF Steph next kada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Steph walks like she's got an Naomi ass :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Braun's got the look and the size. I have high hopes for him.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It'd be good if the guy who finally beats Strowman bursts on to the scene like the 1-2-3 Kid did 20 years ago. Would be a good way to introduce someone, I reckon.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Backlash. :smile2:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

At this point, I want Brock to just go away. Not worth all the hype, he's not really giving back anything to the WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Just Meltzer being the little instigator that he is.
> Pay it no mind. Yes, all straight male wrestling fans could fall into the "creeper" category...
> But that's a category at individual females' discretion, not some douche bag like Meltzer.
> 
> *P.S. I love Bayley's ass.*


Who wouldn't?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Americo is as much a Luchadoar as Donald Trump is


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayleys ass is pretty average. Still nice tho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm looking forward to Backlash. :smile2:


AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose though :3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate these squash matches. When they move him up to fight someone like Titus O'Neil or Cesaro he will not be able to do half the moves he does with these jobbers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I love her ass so much


I love her, her theme, and her ASS alot more than I expected to....and in such a short period of time, ever since her Raw debut.

I'd put her in my sig or avi if I didn't like the current ones so much. But I might do it anyway, eventually.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Overcomer said:


> Ryback used to smash skinny, chickened legged jobbers too


So you are saying there is hope, they´ll just release him. 

Here come Heyman and Steph to talk about a guy, we won´t see for another four months. :grin2:
Can´t make that shit up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ciampa coming to Raw, as is Cedric & Gargano.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see what he has to say about Lesnar...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn this Raw really tailed off after the first half hour. Guess filler is unavoidable in a 3 hour show with all the ad breaks it's just too boring man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gotta keep the Bayley going


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Bayleys ass is pretty average. Still nice tho.



I see a lot of people on here don't get out the house very often , i saw nicer asses walking down the street sitting on my porch a couple hours ago


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No boo's for steph.. That's rare.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Ciampa, Gargano and Cedric are gonna be on Raw in the CW division? Fuck yes!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not joking. This is seriously putting me to sleep heavy...

So I'm switching over to watch "Making of the Mob: Chicago" now instead of it's rerun later tonight. I'll flip back occasionally to see if you guys are dead from boredom yet.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm looking forward to Backlash. :smile2:


Backlash is going to be amazing! 

Styles vs Ambrose for the WWE Championship 

6 Pack Women's Challenge to name the new champion

Likely American Alpha vs heel Usos for the new Tag Team Championships

Miz vs....Joe maybe? If Joe debuts tomorrow ill jump to the ceiling in excitement. 

Orton vs Wyatt


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Gargano, Ciampa and Alexander all going to be in the CW division :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone good/interesting better interrupt Stephanie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They signed Cedric Alexander :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gargano, Ciampa, and Alexander all coming to Raw.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph kada


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

LOOK! IT'S THE GODDESS STEPHANIE!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I like Bayley so much, I'm clicking "like" on every positive post I'm seeing about her in this thread.

I still haven't found my damn pocket knife though. lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar vs Orton...15 years in the making and the match didn't even last 15 minutes.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope Vince lets the cruiserweights actually GO in the ring this time around. They need to come out with an amazing match like TNA did way back when with Styles, Low Ki and Lynn. Set the right tone for the division right from the start.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose though :3


I want AJ Styles to win so bad. :smile2:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Only for people 205 and under? Damn Zayn & Neville are in trouble


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK GUYS... THIS THREAD JUST BECAME POSTS ABOUT BAYLEYS ASS. SHOW SOME RESPECT..... Yeah, I'm kidding. Keep it going pls :book


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

So ciampa & gargano will be moving from nxt to RAW ?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Balor's title reign has already been forgotten by WWE lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

My goddess Goddess Stephanie looks so thick and sexy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HEYMAN!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon error #1


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

But before I go:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph saying the will crown the 1st ever Universal Champion? What's up with that?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Time for the same Heyman promo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Stephanie gonna slap him? I feel like she might.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ECW chants.

Steph purchased ECW, lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DammitC said:


> The winner of the Best of 7 Series matches recieves a title opportunity.


Yeah, they get to put on the most grueling matches, over two months for a...:rollins4

wait on it...:vince6

waaaaait...unk4

A United States Championship Match! :brock4


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Another guy's balls she's cut off. Pathetic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM PUNK!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd love to indulge you Steph....


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

God... don't tell me Stephanie is going to emasculate Paul.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw...uh Steph show been going on for two hours. :grin2:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao Stephanie is getting hijacked bad here.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> But before I go:


Bruh, who is that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Steph ain't having it with the crowd tonight ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I want AJ Styles to win so bad. :smile2:


No worries, he WILL win eventually, and it's going to be phenomenal!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

They chanting for the boy unk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman about to make it rainnnn


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I need a gif of Paul Heyman and his cash


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

CM Punk chants. LOL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pulling out a motherf*cking stack :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

550 dollar bills :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Making it rain for Steph


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Bruh, who is that.


CoCo Austin boi...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dat money doe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Strippa money


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph owning Heyman.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What the fuck is this promo? They're both playing heel and face at the same time.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, Heyman's savage with dem dollar bills.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Steph owning Heyman.


No she isn't.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

RAW was pretty good tonight... And then stephanie started talking and its horrible again lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hm imagine Stephanie staring at you like that lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if she slaps him and walks off....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally something original from Heyman


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good God, did Steph get locked in a steam room?

Geeze.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Bruh, who is that.


Coco Austin


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Other than Bayley, Jericho and New Day this RAW can lick my asshole clean.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is ...... GOOOOOOD!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No pop for that woman revolution. LOL


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

She is truly unbearable. She probably thinks her own shit smells like roses as well.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:bayley2


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I like Bayley so much, I'm clicking "like" on every positive post I'm seeing about her in this thread.
> 
> I still haven't found my damn pocket knife though. lol


Well Bayley is pretty awesome also good luck finding your pocket knife! :smile2:
:bayley :bayley3 :bayley2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

God I hate Steph.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I wonder whether I´d find this less boring, if I didn´t know this storyline will die for the next four months.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Fuji was the man for his contributions & for being Asian. (He was a Japanese-American, I'm part-Chinese.) Haha!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770436271885824000


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope Brock f5's this cunt soon


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I really despise Steph.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What the fuck is this even about?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WTF has happened to this thread tonight

This company have give us the likes of Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler, Trish Stratus, Maria Kanellis, Kelly Kelly, Lana etc and you geeks are going nuts for a couple of 3am last resort pigs like Dana and Bayley. 

The mind boggles


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Man this segment is killing me...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Fans letting Steph know she didn't start no damn revolution.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Paul Heyman is the GOAT on the mic.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

LMFAO at the face Heyman just made.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

How many times are they going to replay Finn's injury? JFC.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh! She didn't slap him that is surprising.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What a waste of time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sh*t segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate the way she acts like the baddest bitch on the planet, and doesn't allow anyone to get one over on her, must make her feel so damn bad.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh shit, she didn't slap Paul E.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

This fucking show...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So the point of this was.... ?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What the fuck was that shit? Absolute drivel and made no sense except to allow Stephanie to castrate another guy.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Awful segment it's like they give up after the opening segment.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No pop for that woman revolution. LOL


Cause Steph trying to portray herself as a leader of the female revolution is like Bray Wyatt trying to pass himself off as the leader of a Mr. Universe contest.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Man do I love Stephanie's strut.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ayyyy


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do they gotta keep showing him popping his arm into place? It freaks me out!!! Get well soon Finn!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seriously, how many more times are they going to show Finn winning the title?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Heyman in a useless segment? WWE can F up anything...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rowdy Yates said:


> WTF has happened to this thread tonight
> 
> This company have give us the likes of Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler, Trish Stratus, Maria Kanellis, Kelly Kelly, Lana etc and you geeks are going nuts for a couple of 3am last resort pigs like Dana and Bayley.
> 
> The mind boggles


Well outside of Lana, none of those women are in WWE anymore


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does Steph, a heel character, in a company known for sexism, in a product that has been geared towards a demographic for decades, actually think she can push some equality speech and actually thinks it will get cheered? Fuck outta here WWE!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"A storm is coming" Goldberg


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I would to say, from the bottom of my Chicagoan heart, to assholes in crowds, fuck off with their CM Punk chants.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Heyman should have made it rain, man.

That would have been GOAT but they missed their opportunity.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Fans letting Steph know she didn't start no damn revolution.


Good old Vinnie, used the "women's revolution" to try and get his daughter over.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

STEPH MCMAHON SUCKS! IF SHE TAKES OVER THE COMPANY THEY ARE DONE! SHE JOINED CREATIVE AROUND 02 AND THATS WHEN RATINGS FELL OFF A CLIFF1


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a horrible segment.

McMahons putting themselves over...

Steph the face of the womens revolution, Shane's getting Brock Lesnar and tonight we're getting the first Universal champion?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The fuck was the point of that Steph/Heyman segment :lmao


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Things are about to pick up with Titus and Darren! 

Smackdown save us.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh great, Titus against Darren Young.............. fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Darren Young vs Titus O'Neal = Piss Break.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why does Steph, a heel character, in a company known for sexism, in a product that has been geared towards a demographic for decades, actually think she can push some equality speech and actually thinks it will get cheered? Fuck outta here WWE!


So she's like every other feminist these days: Dumb as fucking dirt


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Hands up for anyone stoked for this Darren/Titus segment


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't give Titus the mic again, plz. 

He'll only fluff his lines like last week.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Are Darren Young and Titus having an unofficial best of 7?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Darren Young vs Titus
:eyeroll


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> So the point of this was.... ?


To waste time with this dreadful 3 hours of crap


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Titus and Darren Young....Again.

Piss break for me...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment is clearly going somewhere. Not sure why some expect it to all come to a head in literally one segment. Sheesh.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Noelle has some nice titties.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL Stephanie is a heel until female empowerment is mentioned, then there has to be a faceturn and punking out of Heyman. This company is so fucked when Vince dies.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another Darren Young vs Titus O'Neil match :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Also i'm sick of this make Darren Young great again stuff. Like Titus has said, when has Darren Young ever been great?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is the first time I'm going to stay up to watch an entire 3 hour RAW since as long as I can fucking remember.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

They should've had Heyman get down on his knees and grovel at Goddess Stephanie's feet.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, Titus vs Darren just killed me a bit with boredom. Maybe they'll surprise me but man, the show started so well after the opening segment and the bits with Jericho. It's losing steam


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

American Pickers until the main event.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Segment is clearly going somewhere. Not sure why some expect it to all come to a head in literally one segment. Sheesh.


Yeah it definitely ended in a cliffhanger.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> That was a horrible segment.
> 
> McMahons putting themselves over...
> 
> Steph the face of the womens revolution, Shane's getting Brock Lesnar and tonight we're getting the first Universal champion?


To be fair without Steph's backing for the women and suggesting the nxt women's championship a revolution wouldn't have happened


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Darren Young vs Titus O'Neil? I'm gonna try and count how many crickets i hear during this one.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Jesus. Just put the fatal 4 way on and make it go 45 minutes. This shit is unbearable.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Are Darren Young and Titus having an unofficial best of 7?


:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Steph not say as clear as day that tonight Raw will be crowning their first universal champion?

So Balor didn't win the title at Summerslam?..

They're either rewriting history by not regarding Finns win as the legit first one or Steph fucked up.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Heyman was awesome in that segment but Steph is so cringe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Well outside of Lana, none of those women are in WWE anymore


Eva Marie, Naomi, Becky Lynch, Dana, Emma and Nikki are hot.
Alexa Bliss and Paige are cute.

GTFO!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus and Young feud gonna end in a kiss. Book it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm flipping to the Royals game. Someone rouse me when the championship match begins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess I can go out on a limb here and say that Smackdown will be better than RAW AGAIN this week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Segment is clearly going somewhere. Not sure why some expect it to all come to a head in literally one segment. Sheesh.



Good point. It may be going somewhere. Paul Heyman's smirk says it all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Even with a title match, Raw can't beat SD :lol

SD will need to horrible to not beat this shit.

3 hrs and lack of quality writing is killing the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

virus21 said:


> So she's like every other feminist these days: Dumb as fucking dirt


She could save this if she was actually portraying a heel feminist, and not botching the fuck out of pushing the equality stuff.

Equality means equality, not burying the male roster. So she is either dumb as fuck or she's meta as fuck.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it definitely ended in a cliffhanger.


It doesn't work though, because we all know Brock is not showing up for however many months. The excitement of a cliffhanger requires some anticipation of the resolution.

All this did is make me roll my eyes and wish it to be over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not sure how to feel about Noelle. I feel bad for saying that. Maybe I should give her another chance though but from the ads she seems kinda mean to Mick. Maybe she just acts that way for the show I guess I could watch it and see but I don't know if I want to put myself though it since most people say the show is terrible.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They got the sympathetic background music for Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Did Steph not say as clear as day that tonight Raw will be crowning their first universal champion?


She did say it, not sure what to make of it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Of course they play Roman's video last.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Segment is clearly going somewhere. Not sure why some expect it to all come to a head in literally one segment. Sheesh.


The same folks that say WWE rushes things and don't build anymore. :nerd:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Waiting patiently for Rusev to cost Reigns the title later.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Roman isn't even gonna speak in his promo? Just BO Dallas like music playing with his highlights? Lol they really are gonna keep him off the mic aren't they?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao.

Mute Reigns

I like this new gimmick.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> WTF has happened to this thread tonight
> 
> This company have give us the likes of Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler, Trish Stratus, Maria Kanellis, Kelly Kelly, Lana etc and you geeks are going nuts for a couple of 3am last resort pigs like Dana and Bayley.
> 
> The mind boggles


3 AM last resort? Shitt..Look at this masterpiece chiseled from the finest materials in the Heavens!:




















Now you were saying?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Waiting patiently for Rusev to cost Reigns the title later.


Seems like logical booking, but I'm worried.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they really didn't give Reigns any speaking time besides that one line. Interesting...not sure what that means...


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

"Our main event for the universal title is coming up in minutes, but theirs just a bit more crap you have to sit through first."


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Did Steph not say as clear as day that tonight Raw will be crowning their first universal champion?
> 
> So Balor didn't win the title at Summerslam?..
> 
> They're either rewriting history by not regarding Finns win as the legit first one or Steph fucked up.


Yeah, his title reign has already been forgotten.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The crowd reactions were muted during the Reigns video package :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Darren Young coming out was the smartest thing he could have ever done. He should have been canned years ago


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least the fatal 4 way is next.. Fucking finally, this RAW has been repugnant.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

If Owens doesn't win tonight this officially is the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Reigns video was missing something:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The same folks that say WWE rushes things and don't build anymore. :nerd:


 Oh I know where it's leading and it's the main reason I didn't like it. 

It's leading to Brock v Shane, a match where Shane will look stronger than any of the actual active talent fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She could save this if she was actually portraying a heel feminist, and not botching the fuck out of pushing the equality stuff.
> 
> Equality means equality, not burying the male roster. So she is either dumb as fuck or she's meta as fuck.


No she's just being a feminist. All she needs to do is gain about 50 pounds, just a bunch of piercings and tattoos and color her hair like a anime character and the transformation will be complete


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

bambamgordy said:


> "Our main event for the universal title is coming up in minutes, but theirs just a bit more crap you have to sit through first."


How do they even know? Maybe Young and Titus put on a 30 minute classic. :grin2:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Darren Young has never been great :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> If Owens doesn't win tonight this officially is the worst RAW of the year.


Worst than the 4th of July show ?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

COME ON DARREN YOUNG.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should still give Darren an actual Black Cena gimmick


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"The champion will be the guy." Doesn't get anymore compelling than that. :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Mute Reigns
> 
> I like this new gimmick.


 Teesra, if you hate Roman, you should hate Balor too.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Holy shit Darren


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP camera


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOAH that looked dangerous as fugg!!!! I thought I was seeing Owen Hart all over again. No shiet!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People trying to tell people who they should like and dislike.

Literal WOAT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Take a picture :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> It's leading to Brock v Shane


If they book Shane to beat Lesnar :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Oh I know where it's leading and it's the main reason I didn't like it.
> 
> It's leading to Brock v Shane, a match where Shane will look stronger than any of the actual active talent fpalm


They're gonna book a near 50 year old man stronger than a 16x WWE Champ, 12x WWE Champ and the current WWE Champ fpalm


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Worst than the 4th of July show ?


I don't count that. They knew no one was watching. This was actually a show with the fatal 4 way and no real competition from the NFL or Olympics that they might have a shot at pulling some viewers and this is just some fucking garbage.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh my God! RIP! Is that camera going to be ok?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Teesra, if you hate Roman, you should hate Balor too.


Bruh. Balor has a better look and is a better wrestler. I'll take 2 out of 3.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> She did say it, not sure what to make of it.


Finn's reign has not been erased, just Steph talking shit.

http://www.wwe.com/classics/titlehistory/wwe-universal-championship


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

What a day for Smackdown will be if Roman will tonight and half of the viewers stop watching Raw next week. What a mess for Raw it will be.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Gotta love the Titus/Darren feud. No one cared about them as a tag team, no one cared about them as singles competitors, no one cares about them now, they might be the single most unimportant and unover performers of this era.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TAKE A PICCHA!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

O'Neil: You owe me! He owe me!
Crowd guy: Don't nobody owe you shiet boy!

LOL!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Could someone on here translate what Titus is saying


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow...Titus is absolutely awful.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> 3 AM last resort? Shitt..Look at this masterpiece chiseled from the finest materials in the Heavens!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Its called make up and photo shop pal. I haven't seen Dana look anything like that pic on T.V


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> People trying to tell people who they should like and dislike.
> 
> Literal WOAT.


 I actually know the poster really well from somewhere else.

That's quite funny coming from most biased guy on the forum. You're WOAT, easy.

Dream match :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shitty finish.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

End this feud already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully that is over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DON'T GIVE TITUS A MIC


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow......This shit so lame....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I haven't seen a crowd in such shocked silence at a victory since Brock defeated Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Worst. Finish. Ever.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Worst feud of the year?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I love it when Backlund bumps. What a legend.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob Backlund is a badass being almost 70 and taking bumps.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Guess this is Titus punishment for the Vince hassle. Taking clean L's to Darren :lmao


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

START THE FUCKING MAIN EVENT ALREADY.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Is Titus speaking fucking English?!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm beginning to like heel Titus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus got heat?!?!? 

YES!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Desprado said:


> What a day for Smackdown will be if Roman will tonight and half of the viewers stop watching Raw next week. What a mess for Raw it will be.



I kinda want to see that happen just because I want Smackdown to succeed and benefit more because of this, but I also don't want to see that happen too. Im not sure if it's worth it XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> I actually know the poster really well from somewhere else.
> 
> Quite funny coming from most biased guy on the roster. You're WOAT, easy.
> 
> Dream match :lmao


I'm biased? Pretty much the only guy on here willing to admit the one person he likes isn't a draw? I don't think so, bub. Plus, being biased literally has nothing to do with this. :lol

Yowza.

And I never said shit about a dream match, but okay.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

They give a Styles/Ambrose promo it would be the best this on this Raw episode :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That segment desperately needed Bayley's ass


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank god they didn't give him a mic.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I love Bob Backlund. Reminds me of an adorable grandpa. 

Fck you Titus.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

How you like me now?

Fan: Get out of here.

LOL.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does Steph keep saying the first ever Universal championship?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth is losing...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect pic for this Raw


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Any other 70yr taking bumps like this?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Somewhere :chrisholly is fuming because Titus is trying to steal his catchphrase.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That smile and glow on Steph's face every time Seth walks in the room


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So I turned on RAW because I figure this fatal four way match is gonna fucken start here soon. RAW gets my attention for the next 30 minutes. I swear to God if they shoot an angle tonight instead of crowning a winner I am going to be pissed.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking through the boxscores: David Ortiz with that 42nd double eh? Albeit having the benefit of being able to hit off the Green Monster: that is damn impressive at Ortiz's age not to mention his other great stats being above 300 in this age of quality pitching, 31 homers and 100 plus RBIs in August. Whew, respect at 40!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So when are we getting this Steph/Seth affair angle?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Bruh. Balor has a better look and is a better wrestler. I'll take 2 out of 3.


 Bro you're reaching and you know it. Balor in the WWE hasn't been better than Roman and he's worse than Reigns on the mic. 

As for the look, 6 foot 3 good looking guy who looks like who could kick your ass > 5'8 good looking guy.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

That's twice now Stephanie has said first Universal Champion tonight. Did she already forget about Balór?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, Rollins has fugged Stephanie... multiple times.

And Steph said again that this is the first WWE Universal title match.. so... it's intentional. 

Wonder how Finn feels about this?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Incoming Rollins face turn?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, main event going almost an hr.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's up next everyone. Time for us to get ready to riot :3


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Give me Owens or give me death


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nakamura's theme is so awesome.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why does Steph keep saying the first ever Universal championship?


Because.....WWE sucks at continuity.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wonder who had a hand in booking that Steph/Rollins hug? 

Here's looking at you, Madame McMahon.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Big Cass gets pinned by a Pedigree

Reigns gets counted out fighting Rusev in the crowd

Rollins gets pinned after a pop up power bomb after a Y2J interference

Owens walks out as champ


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Incoming Rollins face turn?


That's what I'm thinking. That segment with Steph makes me think something's up if he doesn't win.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Time to get excited!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lets see how this goes...I took that talk to Steph by Rollins as a farewell of sorts...incoming face turn?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Big Cass gets pinned by a Pedigree
> 
> Reigns gets counted out fighting Rusev in the crowd
> 
> ...


There are no countouts in fatal four ways.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Looking through the boxscores: David Ortiz with that 42nd double eh? Albeit having the benefit of being able to hit off the Green Monster: that is damn impressive at Ortiz's age not to mention his other great stats being above 300 in this age of quality pitching, 31 homers and 100 plus RBIs in August. Whew, respect at 40!


Yeah amazing how he was washed up five years ago at the height of the PED scandal and at age 40 magically returns to form. There is a better chance wrestling is real. :grin2:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Big Cass gets pinned by a Pedigree
> 
> Reigns gets counted out fighting Rusev in the crowd
> 
> ...


And then I orgasm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is about to be LIT.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That's what I'm thinking. That segment with Steph makes me think something's up if he doesn't win.


If that's true, then LET'S GO OWENS


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

incoming Rollins TripleH fighting at mania because of Steph


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's so funny how I'm seeing Bob Backlund now & I have no problem with him. But I've been watching old Raw & PPV events lately on the Network beginning with Royal Rumble 1994, and my last PPV until I continue was Survivor Series 1994.

*I HATED Backlund so much! (But I didn't like Bret Hart much back then either).* lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seeing no Rusev tonight gives me hope he's being saved to take Reigns out, thus leaving it open for Rollins or Owens to take the belt! I just pray Owens wins but i'd be fine with Seth too.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Would like to see Owens walk out as champ. I'm a Rollins mark, and won't be disappointed if he wins, but I'd like to see him step out of the championship scene for a while. Hopefully the little moment with Steph is the seed being planted for a face run, although I have my doubts.

It's way too early for Cass to win the title, and Roman.....just no.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we go one title match though without Steph/Mick or Shane/Bryan sitting at ringside?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mixed response for Roman.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

"Why do I have to hold this ugly thing"- Mick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Bro you're reaching and you know it. Balor in the WWE hasn't been better than Roman and he's worse than Reigns on the mic.
> 
> As for the look, 6 foot 3 good looking guy who looks like who could kick your ass > 5'8 good looking guy.


You confuse me. First you spent all your time hating on The Shield guys, now you like Roman? Then you spent weeks hating on Dean, now you hate Finn Balor. You're an indecisive dude :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I hope I'm wrong but I feel Reigns wins this with the help of Stephanie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah amazing how he was washed up five years ago at the height of the PED scandal and at age 40 magically returns to form. There is a better chance wrestling is real. :grin2:


Has Ortiz ever gotten popped for PEDs? Serious ?.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Owens walks out as champ


Owens is eating the pin. Believe that...


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

I cannot imagine what will happen to Raw if some how Roman wins. First time in my life want to see this talent less hack win and see the consequences of it on Raw.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

That pop for Owens is so beautiful...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Big Cass gets pinned by a Pedigree
> 
> Reigns gets counted out fighting Rusev in the crowd
> 
> ...


That would also result in a Seth Rollins face turn.. Crazy great scenario if all that played out.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

"If Roman wins we riot" AKA we complain online


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE Big Dog! 

BELIEVE THAT! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop for the Prizefighter


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KO with that pop.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I feel Reigns wins this with the help of Stephanie.


Double turn? Vince doesnt have the grapefruits to pull that off.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Desprado said:


> I cannot imagine what will happen to Raw if some how Roman wins. First time in my life want to see this talent less hack win and see the consequences of it on Raw.


I couldn't care less. They aren't going to put the strap on Owens, so there are absolutely no fucks given here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If we're going by looks, KO looks fired up like he's winning.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You confuse me. First you spent all your time hating on The Shield guys, now you like Roman? Then you spent weeks hating on Dean, now you hate Finn Balor. You're an indecisive dude :lol


He's not wrong to be honest.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DammitC said:


> I kinda want to see that happen just because I want Smackdown to succeed and benefit more because of this, but I also don't want to see that happen too. Im not sure if it's worth it XD


I want them both to be great shows and push each other. I mean, I know I give certain people grief, but I'd be willing to cheer and root for ANYONE--even Reiigns--if they were allowed to be organic. He's a fuggin heel, let him be one!

But moving on, I just want a great product from BOTH shows.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That KO pop...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Owens looked amped as fuck.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

OWENS ISS AMMMMMPED LETS FUCKING GOOOO


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Bro you're reaching and you know it. Balor in the WWE hasn't been better than Roman and he's worse than Reigns on the mic.
> 
> As for the look, 6 foot 3 good looking guy who looks like who could kick your ass > 5'8 good looking guy.


Nah Roman's ugly as fck. 

Balor looks like an action hero.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cass being saved for last? Really?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens is winning, Rollins then beaks ties to Steph and maybe the road to his face turn.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Owens' entrance is spectacular with the new set... Now come on and win Owens. Raw needs a new face as champion.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FIGHT
OWENS 
FIGHT 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Owens needs to win this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What if someone attacks Big Cass backstage and it becomes a triple threat match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, I think KO is taking this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You confuse me. First you spent all your time hating on The Shield guys, now you like Roman? Then you spent weeks hating on Dean, now you hate Finn Balor. You're an indecisive dude :lol


 Roman has somewhat won me over, it's his booking that is holding him back. Dean has done pretty well since winning the title on the mic, he has credit in my books after building the feud with Ziggler well. Balor on the other hand has undeservedly been given the rocket.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

All I know is heel Rollins or face Reigns winning this is the absolute worst outcome.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dell said:


> Owens needs to win this.


He needs to be traded to Smackdown along with Chris Jericho.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Is everyone sad that no one in this match has an endless entrance that combines Showgirls with a high school production of cirque du soleil??? ;-)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Corey nearly said US title instead of Universal title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lot of interaction between Seth and KO tonight. They'll be the final two.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Woah! Where the fuck did Enzo come from?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WIN OWENS WIN!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol Enzo comes out just after Steph and Mick say they are banning everyone from the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Enzo officially just Cass' manager? ok then.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Enzo roasts Rollins, Reigns and KO!!! Please based god!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please let Big Cass win for the lols :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Owens wins this I'll literally jump out of my seat


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL I didn't expect Enzo to come out...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm hyped. Let's go!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know Enzo & Cass have to do their spiel, but it's funny seeing Enzo go on when he's not even in the match :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Lot of interaction between Seth and KO tonight. They'll be the final two.


Possible, they were having at each other on twitter.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

OH FFS

Thought we had got away with listening to this boring shite.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is Enzo introducing himself, if nothing else he should just be building up Cass.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

What is 'Ol Meth Eyes doing out there? If he's there, who is working the register at Spencer Gifts?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

You're not going to shock the world, Cass.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It really does feel so much different than it did just one year ago. I would definitely love this shit if I was a kid


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Corey nearly said US title instead of Universal title.


 Can you blame him? I doubt Corey thought he'd ever be calling a match for a universal title :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on, KO, win so Seth can get kicked out of The Authority.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :lenny


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

If Cass or reigns win :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RAW is lit!
The crowd is lit!
This forum is lit!
Jojo's ass is lit!
I'm lit!

LEZZ GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Hahah wow Enzo comes out just for the intro thats sad


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought they just said tag team members and friends were banned from ringside? Or did I just experience the Mandela effect?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why is Enzo introducing himself, if nothing else he should just be building up Cass.


I agree.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Did Reigns call Seth a 'bitch ass pussy' just then?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think it was smart of them to have Cass come out last. It got the fans more excited before the match started 

Edit: A fucking commercial break moments before the U-title match even starts -_-


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for the "big fight feel" line from :cole...


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

All this debate over Reigns, Rollins or Owen and it's Big Cass who becomes champ :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting this match out with a commercial :loweringangle


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> What is 'Ol Meth Eyes doing out there? If he's there, who is working the register at Spencer Gifts?


Roman? He's in the match. 



:troll


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Was hoping Enzo would cut down the other 3 guys there.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Come on Cass. I don't want a fucking unicorn avatar.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Is it just me or is Cass the most over guy in the ring based off crowd reaction?*


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Cass is from Queens? Yeah I think I found a new favorite wrestler


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cass being over because of Enzo, and Vince prob backstage having a huge boner for the fan support.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Crowd is hot for this one!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

You can almost hear Vince in the back... "Did you hear that reaction for Big Cass? We're calling an audible. We're putting the fucking strap on the big man tonight."


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Roman wins crowd boos.
Seth wins crowd boos.
KO wins crowd cheers then boos.
Cass wins crowd cheers then turns on him next week.

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Cass you tall talentless fucker you're not over, your partner is and the catch phrase is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Is it just me or is Cass the most over guy in the ring based off crowd reaction?*


He is the only pure babyface out of the four.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> He needs to be traded to Smackdown along with Chris Jericho.


For which two guys? I know...

Corbin and ADR.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...

Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So they're just flat out leaving their US champ off of Raw then ... okay then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Big Cass wins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> Nah Roman's ugly as fck.
> 
> Balor looks like an action hero.


 So now you're a fan of the look and Roman is ugly? :lmao 

I remember you ripping on Roman because it was all about the look. 

Can't have a go at him now since he has surpassed Balor in the ring? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins or Kevin Owens and I'll be happy for the night


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> Did Reigns call Seth a 'bitch ass pussy' just then?


I don't know I'm not the best at reading lips but wouldn't he get in trouble for saying that?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now Jojo...that's an ass to go crazy over.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

There's only one word to describe Rusev not being in this match and I will spell it out for you. S.T.U.P.I.D. Stupid!!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Roman? He's in the match.
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


I've never noticed Roman to have crazy, meth eyes.... I like it when the crowd is so in awe of Roman they all yell "Oooooo" It's impressive how impressed they are by Roman....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...
> 
> Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


Its an elimination match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Waiting patiently for Rusev to cost Reigns the title later.


Same here.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So is Cass's kayfabe actually just Big Cass now? No more Colin Cassady?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...
> 
> Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


It's an elimination 4 way.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Cass had more experience and was an established/tenured name: bet comfortably Vince would put the belt on him. I think Cass is here as an experience gainer to get a little taste of the "bright lights" so to speak.

edit: if ya'll want a prediction from me: I'll opine with the camp thinking that Rusev finally gets Reigns back by costing him here and Seth walks out with this. It does seem Seth has developed into somewhat of a safety net among the "new generation" in WWE's eyes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> So they're just flat out leaving their US champ off of Raw then ... okay then.


Naw, he's costing Roman.

Eastern European's don't let beefs slide... Reigns is getting got!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's an elimination 4 way.


Wow. They have been saying fatal 4 way all night. Had no idea.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...
> 
> Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


They just said it's a 4 way ELIMINATION


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

StylesP1 said:


> Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...
> 
> Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


They said it's elimination.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

ChicagoFit said:


> I've never noticed Roman to have crazy, meth eyes.... I like it when the crowd is so in awe of Roman they all yell "Oooooo" It's impressive how impressed they are by Roman....


I laughed too hard at this


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...
> 
> Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


They announced it as an elimination match on the pre show apparently. 

I think it comes down to those two, but if it comes down to either of those two against cass my sense tells me that guy will take it over Cass. 

You never know with this lot though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> I've never noticed Roman to have crazy, meth eyes.... I like it when the crowd is so in awe of Roman they all yell "Oooooo" It's impressive how impressed they are by Roman....


Haha.

I was referring to him failing a drug test.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see this goes...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass is over big. Arguably the most over tonight. It's amazing with some mic skills and a catchphrase can do for you in a short while. KO is the best bet here tonight. Cass has a great future and will be a top 3 - 5 guy in two years but it's too soon right now. Very promising prospect and I feel like once his train takes off, it'll be one not even the smarks will be able to derail.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens being smarter than Seth for exiting the ring right away? Oh boy!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Delbusto said:


> They said it's elimination.


They were just talking about the audience...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm excited for Smackdown tomorrow. Miz went off on Daniel Bryan, the fallout from that should be interesting.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

What's the over/under on number of naps Roman takes during this match?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Lmao KO hurt his hand on Roman's armor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO reacting to that chop to Reigns :lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Seth Rollins or Kevin Owens and I'll be happy for the night


It's what's best for business, haha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice synced backstabbing by Owens and Rollins


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Kevin Owens plays this match like I do in WWE2k16.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm excited for Smackdown tomorrow. Miz went off on Daniel Bryan, the fallout from that should be interesting.


Gonna be awesome :mark:

What about Styles punking Ambrose :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Lmao KO hurt his hand on Roman's armor


Lol....I saw that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok it makes no sense that they keep on breaking up Reigns and Cass fighting, why not let those two beat the shit out of each other and pick the bones? Why break it up and keep them apart?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> So is Cass's kayfabe actually just Big Cass now? No more Colin Cassady?


Yeah, because Lillian called him Colin Cassady twice when introducing him when he was called up and she got backstage heat for it. Apparently Vince only wants him to be called Big Cass from now on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Watch Owens gets eliminated first. I can smell the fuckery from here.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Is it just me or is Cass the most over guy in the ring based off crowd reaction?*


Nope. You're 100℅ right. He's more over than I ever expected. Said it earlier but he'll be higher up the pecking order than Roman in two years and Roman knows it. Two years. Max. Guaranteed.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Now Jojo...that's an ass to go crazy over.












:lawler


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Watch Owens gets eliminated first. I can smell the fuckery from here.


Why do people keep saying "elimination"? It's a fatal four way.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Naw, he's costing Roman.
> 
> Eastern European's don't let beefs slide... Reigns is getting got!


it would be cool but i'm sitting here wishing for a rollins face turn lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Phaedra said:


> So they're just flat out leaving their US champ off of Raw then ... okay then.


I don't think so. I think he'll come out at some point & get Reigns eliminated.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Steph and Mick look stupid as hell just sitting there with nothing around them. Skybox WWE, put them in one.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Gonna be awesome :mark:
> 
> What about Styles punking Ambrose :lol


I really want AJ Styles to win the title but he probably won't! :frown2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

xNECROx said:


> Kevin Owens plays this match like I do in WWE2k16.


*slides out the ring at the start of the match*

*opponents beat the life out of each other*

*I grab a chair, slide in and lay everyone out*

Works every time :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Why do people keep saying "elimination"? It's a fatal four way.


It's an elimination Fatal Four Way.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Cass is over as fuck...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Did Seth and Kevin go to a movie?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's cute, how the fans are cheering Cass now as if they're not gonna turn on him once he's finally in the main event.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

ROMAN'S DEAD ROMAN'S DEAD


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman just got knocked the fuck out!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome Big Boot.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I hate big boot finishers

I don't like sheamus or Zayns and def not Cass kick


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is awesome lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was a hell of a big boot.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another commercial...good grief.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> It's an elimination Fatal Four Way.


Apologies.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Watch Owens gets eliminated first. I can smell the fuckery from here.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Shouldn't everyone but Seth have just been counted out?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince after watching Cass and Reigns going at it


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> It's cute, how the fans are cheering Cass now as if they're not gonna turn on him once he's finally in the main event.


Nah. Cass is likable. Easy to cheer for.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That's it, let's go to the second commercial in five minutes. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Great collision.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stupid ads :no:


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Wooooo, that was powerful kick!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

We got a flying Big Uce, Maggle :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is hyped.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Even Cass is better at selling a punch than Reigns.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck you and your commercials...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It's a fucking world title match ads shouldn't be shown.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

All those Sonic commercials of them trying to be funny yet not one has ever been funny.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice match so far, good crowd.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Roman dives over the ropes onto KO and Cass but only see the last split second of it cuz of this moron who for some reason still has a job


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cass with that big boot on Reigns... DAMN.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Great so far. I'm fine with whatever direction the WWE goes with this match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. Cass is likable. Easy to cheer for.


Yeah, so was Reigns.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Any last words before the first elimination occurs during this commercial break?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Seth should be awarded the title now bc everyone else should have been counted out. Seth should wrestle this match under protest


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Before people start making dumb threads about 'Why ya'll internet fanz turn on Cass already?', just know, there are people that has never been fans of certain wrestlers. 

Cass is going to get hate when pushed because he will be exposed. Right now, people are just chanting the tag team's built in catchphrases.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

People thinking Colin 2 moves Cassidy is going to be a big star soon unkout


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> I don't think so. I think he'll come out at some point & get Reigns eliminated.


but but but ... rollins face turn :mj2


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So I am definitely not a Reigns fan, but that top rope dive, ala the Undertaker, that he does is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> It's a fucking world title match ads shouldn't be shown.


They got alot of bills to pay.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Why are people talking about eliminations? "Rollins and Owens will be the last two" etc...
> 
> Fatal 4 way is just whoever gets the first pin.


They made the match an elimination-style Fatal Four Way pre-show.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, so was Reigns.


2014 seems like such a long time ago

_*sigh*_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OK enough commercials let's go!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So this will be the first time Cass has ever been pinned right? Unless he wins...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That's like the only move Reigns does that's over with me.

So, naturally, they'll replay it a billion times.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you remember when eliminations actually happened as the match progressed and not all at once in the end? And anyone remember when that used to add actual story components to feuds?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Nothing I hate more than a four way match where one or two participants are always napping


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

People acting as if Cass himself is over, he's a shining example of someone who's catchphrase is over and not him. Enzo has done all the talking, Cass just stands beside him like a dumb ass saying how you doin? he's over by association and catchphrases.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> It's cute, how the fans are cheering Cass now as if they're not gonna turn on him once he's finally in the main event.


Cass will be over enough with casuals that it won't matter.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Omg Cass is trending tweeter.. Get the fu** out of here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> So I am definitely not a Reigns fan, but that top rope dive, ala the Undertaker, that he does is pretty spectacular.


He's a good worker. Dude just rubs me the wrong way and the fact that I rooted against him since the 3 debuted. Oh and his atrocious mic work.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Who knew I'd come in here and get to add someone else to my ignore list tonight. 

I'm expecting a Rollins win, but wouldn't mind Owens or Roman winning. Poor Cass doesn't stand a chance, I'm afraid.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does Owens look particularly plump tonight?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

30 mins of Raw left 

2 more commercial breaks yet i predict


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Omg Cass is trending tweeter.. Get the fu** out of here


:vince2


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Omg Cass is trending tweeter.. Get the fu** out of here


Did David Cassidy die?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God if Owens gets eliminated first I may turn this off . I love Rollins but this is his night


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How ya doin, huh


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That pop when Cass nailed Reigns with the boot... :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dat boot.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol at the boot to Roman's face.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cass looks like a 7 foot jobber. No look.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cass Splash! I like it!

Man Cass is gonna grow on me, when I didn't want to be a fan. Him and Zayn FFS!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Nothing I hate more than a four way match where one or two participants are always napping


They can't have Fatal 4 Way matches have as much action in the ring like in the Royal Rumble matches?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And another commercial


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cass is gone.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Cass had to go first. Good showing though. Match is good.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Na nah nah nah! Nah nah nah nah! Hey hey hey! Goodbye!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Not gonna lie but Big Cass has been pretty damn on point tonight, from the segment earlier and in this match right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goodbye Cass


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yeah. Get that 7 foot trailer park looking dude out of here. :Out


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Convenient time for WWE to take another commercial too.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice showing from Big Cass. First of many to come.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass is eliminated! 66 percent chance this will end well now


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Cass got pinned...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

1 DOWN. 2 TO GO.



WIN OWENS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

With Owens getting the first pin it leads me to think Rollins is winning this


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mission accomplished, Cass looked strong.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cass out first but he looked quite strong in defeat.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

How ya doin now Cass haha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

If I missed giving out a like for JoJo's ass too, my bad. 

I love her too & she knows it (because of Twitter). lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OWENS :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great showing by Cass. He's going to be a legit main event guy down the line. He has the tools, it just comes down to him continuing to improve and McMahon not rushing his ascension.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's going to be Reigns/Rollins again.

Feh.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YES! he finally put someone away with that beautiful frog splash.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

1 down, 1 to go then I'll be happy with either guy.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Three ad breaks in the title match. Makes my fucking blood boil, this.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

If Roman is the next one I will definitely woke up all of my neighbours  5:51 AM in Athens


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Not gonna lie but Big Cass has been pretty damn on point tonight, from the segment earlier and in this match right now.


I agree, Cass looked really good in the match.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

SpikeDudley said:


> With Owens getting the first pin it leads me to think Rollins is winning this


Maybe Owen's will sweep it and in the process create a heel who brags about it constantly.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DammitC said:


> They can't have Fatal 4 Way matches have as much action in the ring like in the Royal Rumble matches?


Apparently the boys don't have the stamina to have a consistent 2 on 2 or 3 on 1... Or the agent for the match is an idiot. 

They're fighting for the universal title and it means so much to them that they've included nap time for each within the fight


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Good match. I think that's like the first time owens pin someone with that bullfrog splash.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Unprecedented level of commercials.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> With Owens getting the first pin it leads me to think Rollins is winning this


Or they can build up Owens more before he wins the belt by having him eliminate 2 guys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShaWWE said:


> lol at the boot to Roman's face.


If he takes another big boot, his ass is gonna look like this.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I love watching Cass' big boot to Roman's face. I legit want this feud.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

HOw many commercials have they had now during this first ever title match? This is embarrassing. Is this 3 or 4 now? Half the match has been a commercial....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> If Roman is the next one I will definitely woke up all of my neighbours  5:51 AM in Athens


Lawdy !! No work or school the next day ? :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Surprised at that booking choice.

I think Owens might win!

WWE wouldn't want Rollins/Reigns eliminated first, so I think Owens would have been eliminated first if he wasn't winning.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok just need Rusev to screw Reigns over and i can rest easy and be assured Rollins or Owens wins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins to eliminate Reigns. Then Seth does his laugh.

Then Owens beats Rollins.

Do it.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> If he takes another big boot, his ass is gonna look like this.


My baby loooves me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Commercials over...let's go!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Renegade said:


> Nice showing from Big Cass. First of many to come.


If he can stay healthy he will be a fucken huge star unless McMahon butchers the organic reaction him and enzo get. 

Towards the end there he seemed to be looking for direction. I don't comment on ring work all that much since I am not a performer, but I noticed that. He's obviously green but he has that "it" factor and that in itself is half the battle already won.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok just need Rusev to screw Reigns over and i can rest easy and be assured Rollins or Owens wins.


As long as he's fighting for Lana's honor when he screws Roman....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Coming back to commercial in the midst of a tower of doom spot :maury: :maury: :maury:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Micheal Cole exe. has stopped working lol just kidding. Raw is glitching out some.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman getting hit with Cass' boots made him wanna do one :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please come out Rusev or Chris Jericho or both lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rusev not being on the show so far has to mean he's screwing Reigns out of the match, i mean it has to right? Please tell me i'm right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rather have Roman as a top guy than Cass. Jobber version of Test.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the falcon arrow


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

That kid in the front rows reaction to the triple super plex of doom replay was fucken classic.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nobody kicks out of the Falcon Arrow!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Rusev not being on the show so far has to mean he's screwing Reigns out of the match, i mean it has to right? Please tell me i'm right.


Didn't they say everyone is banned from ringside though?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I am no fan of Roman but the abuse that guy took on this forum for his lack of in ring ability from the same people who are now spunking over all Colin Cassidys in ring ability is farsical

Punch kick punch kick punch kick how you doing punch kick punch kick punch kick unkout Colin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hell yeah, loving this match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please Rusev crush Reigns


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought Rollins was done then.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Cass eliminated- so much for that New Era. It's going to be Reigns from here to eternity on Raw.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good punch from Roman.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WE'RE GOIN BOWLING MIYGUL


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I am no fan of Roman but the abuse that guy took on this forum for his lack of in ring ability from the same people who are now spunking over all Colin Cassidys in ring ability is farsical
> 
> Punch kick punch kick punch kick how you doing punch kick punch kick punch kick unkout Colin


Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman hasn't been wearing his blue contacts lately. Just thought I would mention that lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens is sleeping


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CANNONBALL!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Didn't they say everyone is banned from ringside though?


Yeah, but I think they meant no Jericho or Enzo outside the ring. Rusev could run out from the back and hopefully he does.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Owens spotfest then elimination ? Ugh


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Not going to lie. This is getting good. I'm not even sure who's winning this one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KO kicks out of a superman punch.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Eh. The match is okay. The Superman Punch is dead as anything more than a transition move.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why is Foley holding the title as if he's the champ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please stay alive Owens!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Nobody kicks out of the Falcon Arrow!


They on dat bullshiet bruh!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really like this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So many superman punches.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LET'S GO KO! :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Owens is winning.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Obviously not in this match but future matches going forward reigns needs to start winning with that schoolboy powerbomb


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fans chanting this is awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit, Owens's and Rollins's near fall though. My heart lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is doing pretty good this match.

Maybe his cardio is better or some shit lmao

He hasn't been sleeping as much.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So we're going to ignore Owens taking a nap?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Near falls are awesome! Clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Owens is winning.


Yeah I think so too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

alright enough with the superman punches


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

There's been like 4 or 5 Superman Punches already.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssss


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YES!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Triple Haitch!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TRIPLE H OUTTA NO WHERE


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

HHH with that face pop.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH!!!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn did not see that coming


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

but I'm done with the HHH/Roman feud


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.... Did not see that coming.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple H!!!!$ FUCK YES!!!!!'


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

My man fuck yeah


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE attacks Roman instead. lol*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Shit!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH getting YES CHANTS! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

YESSS THANK YOU TRIPLE H!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:suckit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WTF???


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

OMG............


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

God damn it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

The Game!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ROMAN WAS SCREWED!

:lawler


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rollins dad coming for the save!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol poor Rusev he doesn't even get revenge on Roman and isn't on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Owens will win.... face turn coming! The place is gonna ERUPT!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH turns on Seth


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE GAME!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SETH ROLLINS IS TURNING FACE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rollins going to turn face


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmfaooo this match is fucking amazing


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't care anymore. I'm happy with either man


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH turn on Rollins!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

H will turn on Rollins


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens face turn?

Or Triple H betrays Rollins?

SOMETHINGS HAPPENING


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

THE FUCKING GAME!!!!!!! :suckit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's time for the Seth face turn !


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my god.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This fucking piece of shit just can't help himself


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

WTF!!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

HHH needs to swerve Rollins and pedigree him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, this is all quite unexpected...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll take it!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

KO MANIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THA FUCK!?*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bah gawd


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally HHH turned on Seth!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

H says fuck the shield


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*OWENS IS FUCKING CLIQUED UP*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shit!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

YES!

THANK YOU, GOD!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok I am totally confused now...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SETHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wanted Seth to win!!!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I mean I like this, but it's such a fucking hot shot... They can't/won't follow it.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

You guys are popping now for big nose, remember this when we get 20 minute authority promos back.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!##


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy.... Fucking... Shit.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSDSDDDS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I guess I will continue watching the Kevin Owens show.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my God I am so glad I tuned in. Fuck yeah Owen's. It's been a long time coming for you buddy.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

THANK YOU OWENS IS A WORLD CHAMPION! WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KEVIN FUCKING OWENS is CHAMPION


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Owens win !


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I knew Triple H would turn on Rollins, this is amazing though :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

rollins is a FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUHCCCCCKKKK

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

What an ending :done


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

'Bout damn time!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Best decision ever.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I knew Triple H was going to screw Seth when he was preparing Owens to get "pinned".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow. Did NOT see that coming.

This will kickstart Seth's face turn though.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

YEEEEEEESSSS GIVE ME THAT HH ROLLINS FEUD


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:wtf


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Great result. 

Fuck me. HHH!!! Helping out his NXT buddy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins FACE TURN INCOMING!! :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Delbusto said:


> HHH needs to swerve Rollins and pedigree him.


HHH: Challenge Accepted.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Smackdown Live... u got some work cut out for you this week boss!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Face Seth is here!


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

OWENS!!!!!!! YES!!!!!! FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY FUCKING SHIT YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow awesome


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY SWERVEBALLS!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is so fucking weird to watch right now.

Glad I watched RAW tonight. First time in months, but this was worth it..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS RAW WENT FROM AWFUL TO GREAT


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, just woke up my whole building lmfao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Where am I? What is happening?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe HHH was the guy Rollins cut in front of at the airport


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH buried the SHIELD.

And fuck yeah! Owens motherfuckers!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you based HHH


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They did a double swerve.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that ending was fairly entertaining..

And see Rollins, that's what happens when you hug all over another man's wife all the time.

tisk tisk tisk.

:ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Stephanie is like "wut"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OWENS CHAMP ROLLINS FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap Bravo WWE. That was pretty good.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

That was a fantastic surprise.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it's a great decision and one they needed to make, but it all depends on where they go from here...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLY FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCKKKKKK! YES FUCKING YES!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Makes sense to turn Rollins since Balor is gone. Owens as champ is awesome as well. Match itself was very good until the end but that is ok due to storyline purposes.

Great opening segment, fantastic main event, loads of shit inbetween.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fantastic ending I'm 100% satisfied!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AND NOW I ACTUALLY GIVE A SHIT ABOUT RAW!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well I like Kevin Owens too though I wanted Seth to win, Kevin isn't so bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did Seth turn face OR...............


HHH and Owens turn NXT babyface? :vince$


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

So is the Rusev/Roman fued over? I'd rather see that anyday over old man HHH sticking his nose in the ring again. I guess as long as Rollins isn't champ I'm fine. Still doesn't give me a reason to want to watch anything other than Roman and Cesaro however.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like we're seeing babyface Rollins.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally, HHH turned on Rollins and Rollins can finally go face.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like we got one of our WM 33 main events, folks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Owens man . 

Love that guy


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That would've been an awesome. Moment to experience live. I popped sitting in my bedroom, I'd have exploded in the arena.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That was the right move and sets up Seth's face turn. I'm really happy for keV. It was his time to be elevated. The moment HHH removed the jacket I knew he was turning on Seth. They made all the right moves here. Everyone came out looking better than they did going in. THATS how you book a finish.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Owens really didn't need that interference to win. His whole schtick is that he works strong-style.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

Triple H saves Raw.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If Triple H got rid of Foley too, I think I'd love him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Show itself was average, but great opener, great main event, and great twist to end the show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It took 2+ damn hours for the entertainment, but goddamn what an ending! :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!

OWENS IS CHAMP!!!!

ROLLINS VS TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SHAKING!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

You deserve it chant!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully this means Rollins stops using the Pedigree now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THIS. IS. AWESOME.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

YES KO!!! FUCKIGNG YES


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS FACE TURN IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck yes! KO is the man.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Very happy with his outcome. Owens is the champ. Rollins in now a babyface.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A star was just born folks!

Business on RAW has picked up!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

BAD BAD BAD ALL BAD!

This doesnt put Owens over. Triple H is the one who took out 2 guys in 2 minutes, BAD BAD ALL BAD! NOT GOOD


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Makes me wonder if Triple H helping Owens was just a one off thing or if they're going to form a group... 

I won't lie, a stable with Owens, Triple H and Jericho would be fucking amazing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The kevin Ownes show baby!!!

Thank you HHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Finally, HHH turned on Rollins and Rollins can finally go face.


I'm so happy, I could do a fucking backflip. Been waiting 2 years for this.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Decent raw real good ending though Rusev has kinda been screwed by this booking but mostly everything else was shit except for the first 30 minutes, hopefully the cruiser weights will help fill the rest of the card.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

It is truly now the kevin owens show as the fans chant "you deserve it" - YES he does


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why would you not let him win it on his own. Triple H, you was not needed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm still marking like a school girl.

:suckit :suckit :suckit


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Triple H screwed over both Reigns & Rollins and literally hands Owens the championship.*

Fans: YOU DESERVE IT! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT INVASION!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

And then the smarks no-sell worse than Goldberg and start chanting, "you deserve it" after a massive heel interference.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> rollins is a FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


2 awesome notes to recap:

1. Kevin Owens is the Universal Champion

2. Seth Rollins's face turn is finally coming soon


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

And no one switches over to WWE Network to watch that turd of a show that is on after RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Finally, HHH turned on Rollins and Rollins can finally go face.


Loved that ending...totally satisfied with it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH vs Rollins

Owens vs Reigns


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

still surprised


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Russo would be proud.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FUck yes the KO's show baby! Raw can finally be watchable again!!!

Fuck TS.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

KO'mania is running wild!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OK that's the first time WWE has surprised me in a while. Rollins turning face was rumored but using Triple H to do it was good. 

Sucks that Rusev wasn't around tho.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

FUCKING MARKING!

ROLLINS FACE TURN!! KO CHAMP!! NO BORING CHAMP!!

THANK YOU HHH!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The arena chanting 'you deserve it' was amazing.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

HHH squaring up to Foley was great.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic job WWE. :clap kudos on pulling this off.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Kevin Owens is champion which begs the question: When did Vince pass away and is the public announcement imminent?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH FACE TURN YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH BABY :mark: I am so excited about this!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

THAT is how you book a fucking Main Event!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I cannot fucking believe it...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770456193441554432
I'm not a major Kevin Owens fan, but he's cool. Would've preferred Reigns or Rollins. Fuck Big Cass winning, but he's okay.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/770457148744536064


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why would you not let him win it on his own. Triple H, you was not needed


Because you need to set up the main event feud of the show , Reigns/Rollins feuding with HHH , Owens can do his thing in the upper midcard with the belt


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Da fuck?

KO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I wasn't expecting to see HHH at all. We're finally going to get babyface Rollins vs HHH. Excited to see what happens with them next week. Also very excited for Owens as champion.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We're gonna have Owens and Styles as the 2 main champions :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, they have had the foundation for Rollins/HHH set for a really long time that dates back quite a ways as well and this should be the catalyst for a Rollins face run which should print money and bring nice quality for a build which we haven't had in a while. Going into the NFL season: WWE would be quite wise to backbone Raw around that story there are many avenues to turn. Ballsy move to go with a guy who I imagine most casual viewers (the majority) would look at thinking "yeah he is athletic but looks like a landscaper" but WWE needs to make some of these new crop with high potential into guys who can be in the limelight the next at least five years and smartly, WWE has the HHH/Rollins feud as a quality hedge-bet should people not take to KO as champ. A risky yet I think ultimately smart move here that may not pay in the short run, but in the long run should and hence increase the aggregate product.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro Section said:


> FUCKING MARKING!
> 
> ROLLINS FACE TURN!! KO CHAMP!! NO BORING CHAMP!!
> 
> THANK YOU HHH!


Triple H helped save this year's Royal Rumble, and he helped save this Raw episode lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Words cannot express how happy I am with that ending. Everything I've been wanting for the last year just happened all at once. 

KO is the champ.

Rollins is turning face.

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Indy World Order with Amvrose and Owens as the champs!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Amazing they actually did the right thing and put it on Owens. Great match and ending.

No matter how many people shit on RAW, it still has the individuals fans are most invested in and it remains the A show.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

In the past during the evolution days when Triple H often interfere in the main events on RAW when he's not on it , i hate it so much but this one , i love it , triple H finally doing whats best for business.

Owens is his man , he brought him to WWE via nxt and now he's giving him a massive opportunity.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

IM MARKING OUT LIKE LIKE A BITCH!!!


Authority Owens versus babyface Seth Rollins is :mark: worthy. And I'm all for them keeping the title on KO as long as it ends up with Seth/HHH at mania.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I still am trying to understand how this made Owens look strong as the champion. He didn't 'earn' the belt by actually beating Rollins (or Reigns). HHH beat them and moved aside so he could get the victory. Reminded me of the finger poke of doom. 

I also hope Roman's feud with Rusev is not over. I was enjoying it immensely.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Really enjoyed the first half hour of Raw and the main event! The crowd were extremely hot for the title match which really added to the match which was very entertaining in it's own right. Loved the swerve ending and the fact that KO is the champ. So many good potential avenues they can go down after that finish and I'm already looking forward to Raw next week a lot more as a result.

Really hoping the cruiserweight division (which is shaping up very nicely) helps fill out these 3 hour Raws because they're dragging a lot at the minute on the whole (there was a lot of filler which was hard to get through tonight) and would love to be looking forward to Raw every week as much as I look forward to Smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Now im waiting for wyatt and rusev to win the main titles and i will be fulfilled


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Indie Darlings controlling major titles in 2016....Vince is about ready to croak any minute now...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Natecore said:


> I wish HHH would just drop dead.


SDL is 2moro geek unkout


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO will drop Jericho as dead weight. 

KO vs Y2J will happen before KO vs Reigns.

Y2J will be face or tweener. 

Right?

But how awesome would a KO/HHH/Y2J stable be?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It turns out dreams do come true after all roud


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please tell me this means a faction of HHH / Owens / JeriGOAT

:mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> I still am trying to understand how this made Owens look strong as the champion. He didn't 'earn' the belt by actually beating Rollins (or Reigns). HHH beat them and moved aside so he could get the victory. Reminded me of the finger poke of doom.
> 
> I also hope Roman's feud with Rusev is not over. I was enjoying it immensely.


THIS!

People are saying they made a star and this and that. Hunter laid them out and did the work and KO just crawled on top. Imagine if he went over clean with a pop up powerbomb. That would have made a star.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Triple H helped save this year's Royal Rumble, and he helped save this Raw episode lol


Fans: RAW sucks again

HHH: I got you fam


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> IM MARKING OUT LIKE LIKE A BITCH!!!
> 
> 
> Authority Owens versus babyface Seth Rollins is :mark: worthy. And I'm all for them keeping the title on KO as long as it ends up with Seth/HHH at mania.


Marking out as well! I can see them going Rollins/HHH and Reigns/Owens. Really looking forward to what they have in store for next week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care that KO won the title lol, I'm just WAY too hyped about Seth's face turn and Seth vs HHH :mark:

But lol at "you deserve it" after the way he won the title...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Might wanna watch the headlines this week for a Russo hospitalization gotta imagine his blood pressure is gonna be through the roof with this decision given his prior stances on Owens :maury: :maury:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm happy for Owens..... but you all know this means the authority is coming back, right?


----------



## KOMania (Aug 4, 2016)

That was honestly the best ending to a RAW I can ever remember in 18 years of watching the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH and Owens just saved the B show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H making sure one of his NXT boys holds the gold.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Can't wait to hear what Jim Cornette has to say about Owens winning the title.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Indy World Order with Ambrose and Owens as the champs!


 Damn, it's unreal. I mean think about it. Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens started this year feuding over the IC title at the Royal Rumble. 7 months later, Dean is Smackdown's world champion and Kevin is Raw's world champion at the same time


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh and I can get excited about Raw again now.

Steph vs Triple H :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

If Rollins main events Wrestlemania against triple h while wearing his all white body suit I will cry grown ass man tears of joy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Can't wait to hear what Jim Cornette has to say about Owens winning the title.


Whew, I mentioned Russo in here earlier possibly being hospitalized but Jim Cornette might light up Youtube with this one.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my god, the thought just occurred to me that Seth & Roman might team up at some point :mark: Fuck me, I'm excited lol.

Too bad Dean is over on SD, otherwise we could have gotten a Shield reunion...


----------



## KOMania (Aug 4, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> People are saying they made a star and this and that. Hunter laid them out and did the work and KO just crawled on top. Imagine if he went over clean with a pop up powerbomb. That would have made a star.




Was Ambrose made a star when he hit Seth Rollins with a briefcase?

A very small minority are acting like a title has never changed hands in a non-clean finish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't even care that KO won the title lol, I'm just WAY too hyped about Seth's face turn and Seth vs HHH :mark:
> 
> But lol at "you deserve it" after the way he won the title...


lol me too, I mean I am glad Owens is getting a run with the title, after his great run on the main roster he deserves it imo. But yea...Rollins' face turn and incoming feud with Triple H :mark:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Damn, it's unreal. I mean think about it. Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens started this year feuding over the IC title at the Royal Rumble. 7 months later, Dean is Smackdown's world champion and Kevin is Raw's world champion at the same time


My world will be complete when Owens and Styles are champs.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Can't wait to hear what Jim Cornette has to say about Owens winning the title.


Get him and Russo together. They’ll bitch and then they’ll kill each other.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I overlooked that we might finally get a Rollins face turn & his match against HHH.

So I'm more satisfied with the ending because of that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Owens and Ambrose are the company's top champions atm. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Makes total in-storyline sense to. From Triple H's perspective, Rollins has been a sniveling whiny liability, and Roman won't play ball. But KO, he has the makings of a good employee who won't embarrass his employer.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I think so too.




Made the most sense for everyone involved. KO was well overdue to be elevated to the main event. Cass still needs time in the oven. Reigns is still on the outs with fans. And Seth had done all he could as a heel. I'm super stoked for face Rollins. We finally get to see if he has what it takes to be the top face. Gonna be fun ride with him chasing KO and Hunter.


If they turn Ambrose heel at Backlash over on SD, it's going to be a hot winter for the business. Both brands are cranking it up.


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

2016 and Helmsley is still stealing the limelight

Hollow victory for Owens


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

dclikewah said:


> THIS!
> 
> People are saying they made a star and this and that. Hunter laid them out and did the work and KO just crawled on top. Imagine if he went over clean with a pop up powerbomb. That would have made a star.


If KO won clean, Seth doesn't get to turn face, and the crowd would have cheered Heel Owens winning. This way, we get a defined face-turning feud for Seth, and BECAUSE Owens won like that, now we get the reign of KO being a smarmy, slimy bastard who's on top with the backing of Trips but won't shut up about how great he is. With Balor out, Raw needs a ME face. Now we have defined ME face in Rollins (which the crowd has wanted since he came back), defined top heel in Owens, Reigns still down the card, a major feud between Rollins and Trips looming, and Cass getting exactly he establishing singles performance he needed.

Wins all around.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Oh and I can get excited about Raw again now.
> 
> Steph vs Triple H :mark:


Hell yeah to that too.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Marking out as well! I can see them going Rollins/HHH and Reigns/Owens. Really looking forward to what they have in store for next week.



Dude. High fives all around. They finally nailed the booking. This is a perfect scenario. Hopefully they don't drop the ball. Maybe its the mark in me, but I choose to be optimistic.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Can't wait to hear what Jim Cornette has to say about Owens winning the title.


Properly something similar to this



> “I always knew he had the talent to [be successful in the WWE]. Christ, we made him the Ring of Honor World Champion for a year. He was undefeated. But the problem is, I didn’t think he had the attitude to do it. When we asked him to lose weight, when we asked him to take time off and come back with a different look and a different push, when we asked him to do a match a certain way or anything a certain way, there was so much argument and push back and refusal and not producing any of those things, et cetera, that I thought, basically, when he went to Florida [NXT], either he, the WWE, or both, would need a psychiatrist within 90 days. But, he, apparently, he is never going to be svelte, and we didn’t want that, we wanted him to not be obese, to lose a little weight and he [has] done that. His [ring] gear may not look any more professional, but at least it is cleaner. And what’s more, he, apparently, is doing what he is asked to do instead of going into business for himself or arguing about anything, whether it be inside of the ring or outside of the ring”.
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/602...iscusses-sami-zayn-and-the-wrestling-business


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Made the most sense for everyone involved. KO was well overdue to be elevated to the main event. Cass still needs time in the oven. Reigns is still on the outs with fans. And Seth had done all he could as a heel. I'm super stoked for face Rollins. We finally get to see if he has what it takes to be the top face. Gonna be fun ride with him chasing KO and Hunter.
> 
> 
> If they turn Ambrose heel at Backlash over on SD, it's going to be a hot winter for the business. Both brands are cranking it up.


Yeah it was a very satisfactory ending that sets all the pieces on their best position moving forward. Should be a fun ride leading to Clash of Champions.My big quesiton mark now is Stephanie, she seemed upset, I wonder what she will do and also the tension between Foley and Triple H. As far as Ambrose turning heel goes...I am not sure, Styles is very hot as heel now and he just beat Cena, he also turned heel not long ago. With Cena going away for a while I think they'll keep Ambrose as the top face of the show post-Backlash.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh my god, the thought just occurred to me that Seth & Roman might team up at some point :mark: Fuck me, I'm excited lol.
> 
> Too bad Dean is over on SD, otherwise we could have gotten a Shield reunion...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That was fuckin' awesome. wens2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's not overlook the possibility that when Seth Rollins turns face, Finn Balor might turn heel by attempting to get revenge for getting injured by him for several months


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

mattheel said:


> Dude. High fives all around. They finally nailed the booking. This is a perfect scenario. Hopefully they don't drop the ball. Maybe its the mark in me, but I choose to be optimistic.


Well they literally cannot drop the ball now or the NFL will pick up that fumble and run with it :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I enjoyed Raw tonight. However, shouldn't we be worried that Raw can only seem to be good when a major title is won?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Ahhhh yes 2013 was such a great time with The Shield dominating :mark:

I never thought I'd be so excited for a face turn, but Seth's has gotten me all hyper :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pumped for Rollins-HHH, my most anticipated feud in years.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> If KO won clean, Seth doesn't get to turn face, and the crowd would have cheered Heel Owens winning. This way, we get a defined face-turning feud for Seth, and BECAUSE Owens won like that, now we get the reign of KO being a smarmy, slimy bastard who's on top with the backing of Trips but won't shut up about how great he is. With Balor out, Raw needs a ME face. Now we have defined ME face in Rollins (which the crowd has wanted since he came back), defined top heel in Owens, Reigns still down the card, a major feud between Rollins and Trips looming, and Cass getting exactly he establishing singles performance he needed.
> 
> Wins all around.


Exactly. This was perfect booking. KO is about to be THE heel for Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh my god, the thought just occurred to me that Seth & Roman might team up at some point :mark: Fuck me, I'm excited lol.


Rolleigns _contra_ authority :mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

KOMania said:


> Was Ambrose made a star when he hit Seth Rollins with a briefcase?
> 
> A very small minority are acting like a title has never changed hands in a non-clean finish.


Dean was at least made the focal point of that moment. The biggest story coming out of this will be why and Rollins potential face turn. AGAIN the champion will be made secondary. You may not agree at the moment, but just wait a few weeks when KO is getting pinned clean in non title matches.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Spaz350 said:


> If KO won clean, Seth doesn't get to turn face, and the crowd would have cheered Heel Owens winning. This way, we get a defined face-turning feud for Seth, and BECAUSE Owens won like that, now we get the reign of KO being a smarmy, slimy bastard who's on top with the backing of Trips but won't shut up about how great he is. With Balor out, Raw needs a ME face. Now we have defined ME face in Rollins (which the crowd has wanted since he came back), defined top heel in Owens, Reigns still down the card, a major feud between Rollins and Trips looming, and Cass getting exactly he establishing singles performance he needed.
> 
> Wins all around.


Plus, Kevin Owens does NOT need the Authority to help him out because Chris Jericho has his back


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Very pumped for Rollins-HHH, my most anticipated feud in years.


And long overdue too...I hope they plan to do it by SurvivorSeries.


----------



## thamikestathaguy56 (Mar 24, 2015)

THAT was the BEST ending ever! I was up on my feet going nuts to myself the minute Triple H came. Did not see it coming at all. Loved it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H must be pissed Rollins injured his face of NXT at Summerslam.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

No No No no!! I do NOT want Seth and Roman teaming up against HHH. Seth can have the snozz and let Roman continue his feud with Rusev. Although Roman telling Seth "I told you so" about trusting HHH would be wonderful. See what happens when you aren't plan b anymore.....

Anyway, I have no plans to watch until they put Roman in a good feud or continue him in the one with Rusev. I'll tune in for Cesaro/Sheamus but I have ZERO interest in anyone else on the roster. And HHH being back lessens my interest even more.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just gonna leave this nice little gem right here! Fuck yeah.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Also...at least hopefully...this means Rollins will no longer use the pedigree as his finisher. Maybe he'll use God's Last Gift then?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> If he can stay healthy he will be a fucken huge star unless McMahon butchers the organic reaction him and enzo get.
> 
> Towards the end there he seemed to be looking for direction. I don't comment on ring work all that much since I am not a performer, but I noticed that. He's obviously green but he has that "it" factor and that in itself is half the battle already won.


Definitely. The key idea here is baby steps. I'm glad he got the experience of working a huge main event tonight though. Should pay huge dividends down the line.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> And long overdue too...I hope they plan to do it by Survivor Series.


I'd really like for it to be saved for Mania. If Seth hadn't gotten hurt last year, I assume it would've gone down at 32. 

This is a story 2 years in the making, probably the longest linear one WWE has done without fucking up too bad in years. Usually WWE can't even maintain something like this for 2 MONTHS. It deserves to be settled at Wrestlemania, especially if The Authority's fate is on the line.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'd really like for it to be saved for Mania. If Seth hadn't gotten hurt last year, I assume it would've gone down at 32.
> 
> This is a story 2 years in the making, probably the longest linear one WWE has done without fucking up too bad in years. Usually WWE can't even maintain something like this for 2 MONTHS. It deserves to be settled at Wrestlemania, especially if The Authority's fate is on the line.


Yeah I get what you mean but while it would be awesome to have it at Mania, it just doesn't feels as special given how Reigns already beat Triple H at the previous Mania. Also Mania is quite far away, not sure if they will keep this up so long.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> THIS!
> 
> People are saying they made a star and this and that. Hunter laid them out and did the work and KO just crawled on top. *Imagine if he went over clean with a pop up powerbomb.* That would have made a star.


Exactly. To me, THAT would have elevated him. What happened tonight made him look like HHH's bitch. Much like Rollins for the past 2 years. So all those "you deserve it' chants were ridiculously stupid, since tonight? Owens didn't _deserve_ anything because he didn't _do_ anything. 

But Indy smarks will be indy smarks though... it's got nothing to do with logic or what may or may not be best for business as long as their guy wins.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth is a great heel. I'm a bit hesitant to see him turn face for fear that he will be corny like all the other faces in WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> Tonight? Owens didn't _deserve_ anything because he didn't _do_ anything.


While true, and he also had a lot of downtime out of action during the match (Rollins and Reigns very much carried that match), it fits the part of him being a heel, so it is all good.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I get what you mean but while it would be awesome to have it at Mania, it just doesn't feels as special given how Reigns already beat Triple H at the previous Mania. Also Mania is quite far away, not sure if they will keep this up so long.


Yeah, I do wish HHH had gotten a win at WM 32 against say Shane, while Reigns did something else, just so HHH losing a big Mania match doesn't seem redundant before facing Rollins. Never really saw the point in doing a HHH-Reigns match, to be honest.

I think WWE can drag Rollins-HHH out till Mania with The Authority constantly screwing Seth over and putting obstacles in his way while HHH refuses to come out of "retirement" to wrestle until Rollins does something drastic.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> Exactly. To me, THAT would have elevated him. What happened tonight made him look like HHH's bitch. Much like Rollins for the past 2 years. So all those "you deserve it' chants were ridiculously stupid, since tonight? Owens didn't _deserve_ anything because he didn't _do_ anything.
> 
> But Indy smarks will be indy smarks though... it's got nothing to do with logic or what may or may not be best for business as long as their guy wins.


Oh cry me a river. Smarks weren't chanting "you deserve it" to Kevin Owens, they were chanting "you deserve it" to KEVIN FUCKING STEEN, who absolutely deserves his moment in the sun, whether you want to complain about smarks or not.

And him looking like Trips's bitch is the point. He's always been a puffed-up, boastful assbag, now he has even more means to be. Sure, a clean win over a face would have set him as a top level heel without needing Trips, but THE ONLY FACE IN THAT MATCH WAS CASS. They need to get him over as a heel so that Rollins could step in as a face. If he beats Rollins clean, or even Reigns clean, it's heel over heel and we have no face to feud with him.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> Exactly. To me, THAT would have elevated him. What happened tonight made him look like HHH's bitch. Much like Rollins for the past 2 years. So all those "you deserve it' chants were ridiculously stupid, since tonight? Owens didn't _deserve_ anything because he didn't _do_ anything.
> 
> But Indy smarks will be indy smarks though... it's got nothing to do with logic or what may or may not be best for business as long as their guy wins.


Oh, heels have to go over clean in title matches to be elevated?




IT AIN'T REAL BRO. KO was MADE tonight. DRINK. IT. IN.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ahhhh yes 2013 was such a great time with The Shield dominating :mark:
> 
> I never thought I'd be so excited for a face turn, but Seth's has gotten me all hyper :lol


Oh my, the Summer of 2013 was just awesome for me! You had:

John Cena (full time)
Daniel Bryan (getting more and more over , he was a full timer, and he was rising his way up to the main event)
CM Punk (still around as a full timer, recently turned face and was red hot with the fans, and he was feuding with Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman)
Randy Orton (getting more motivated, fired up, and edgy as a face, and it seems like he was going to turn heel soon)
Brock Lesnar (wasn't booked to be invincible at the time, and his matches weren't just Suplex City)
The Shield (dominating the midcard and the upper-midcard, held the US title and the tag team titles, and were delivering high quality 6 man tag team matches every week)
Chris Jericho(delivering good/great matches often)
Christian (was still around and active, he was delivering good/great matches, and it seems like he was going to have one more WHC run)
Dolph Ziggler (red-hot at the time since he just turned face, and he was a WHC contender)
Alberto Del Rio (might have had plenty of heel heat at the time since he nearly injured Ziggler at Payback, and he was delivering good/great matches)
Mark Henry (was having a decent/entertaining run in the main event for one last time)
Ryback (had his entertaining Bully gimmick at the time)
Rob Van Dam (just returned to the WWE, and was delivering good/great matches)
Sheamus (was delivering good/great matches despite his stale face run at this point)
AJ Lee (still around, and just became Diva's Champion)
Kaitlyn (still around, and was a credible face in the Woman's division)
Kane (just coming off his entertaining Team Hell No run with Daniel Bryan)
The Wyatt Family (just debuted and were dominant)
Cody Rhodes (still around, was transitioning his way out of his Team Rhodes Scholars run to his red hot face run after MITB 2013, was having a fun feud with Sandow, and it seems like he was going to be a WHC contender)
Damien Sandow (still around, was the Mr. Money in the Bank for the WHC title, and it seems like he was going to be a main eventer at the time)
Real Americans (Jack Swagger and Cesaro just teamed up, was beginning to have a good tag team run since they often had good/great matches, and they had Zeb Coulter around to manage them)
The Usos (weren't stale at the time, and they were fresh faces in the tag team division at the time)
Wade Barrett (still around)
Big E (relevant midcarder due to his association with Dolph Ziggler and AJ Lee)
Kofi Kingston (delivering good/great matches)
The Miz (delivering good/great matches)
Curtis Axel (new and fresh midcarder at the time, and was delivering good/great matches)
Fandango (had a new and fresh character at the time)

IMO the product was at its best in mid-2013, especially the in-ring product! 

Let's just hope the product gets better real soon. Kevin Owens becoming the Universal Champion and Seth Rollins turning face soon is a great start, along with Dean Ambrose being the WWEWHC champion and AJ Styles being one step closer to winning the world title


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, I do wish HHH had gotten a win at WM 32 against say Shane, while Reigns did something else, just so HHH losing a big Mania match doesn't seem redundant before facing Rollins. Never really saw the point in doing a HHH-Reigns match, to be honest.
> 
> I think WWE can drag Rollins-HHH out till Mania with The Authority constantly screwing Seth over and putting obstacles in his way while HHH refuses to come out of "retirement" to wrestle until Rollins does something drastic.


Yeah I think they should have saved the Triple H match for Rollins but since he got injured I understand they had to change things up. Let's see how things go moving forward, I wonder who a face Rollins will feud with besides Owens since apparently Reigns is not turning heel. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If I were told to write the ending with Owens winning:
HHH screws over Reigns and then splits. Owens and Rollins fight it out and Owens goes over. Then _Glorious_ blasts through the sound system and Bobby Roode comes to the ring to step on Owens moment (it's an all-HHH-signing all you can eat buffet).


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

So are we just going to forget the whole show was ass up until the ME. This is what's wrong with WWE. They will put on shit the entire show but throw the fans a bone at the end and they are satisfied


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> Oh cry me a river. Smarks weren't chanting "you deserve it" to Kevin Owens, they were chanting "you deserve it" to KEVIN FUCKING STEEN, who absolutely deserves his moment in the sun, whether you want to complain about smarks or not.
> 
> And him looking like Trips's bitch is the point. He's always been a puffed-up, boastful assbag, now he has even more means to be. Sure, a clean win over a face would have set him as a top level heel without needing Trips, but THE ONLY FACE IN THAT MATCH WAS CASS. They need to get him over as a heel so that Rollins could step in as a face. If he beats Rollins clean, or even Reigns clean, it's heel over heel and we have no face to feud with him.


And your first paragraph is one of the biggest problem in WWE.

Storylines are pointless AF now. Nobody wants to treat a heel like a heel, or a face like a face anymore. They literally do the exact opposite. Storytelling is dead because casuals are gone and there are so many smarks and indy fans who only respond to the person behind the character instead of the actual character.

So we're cheering jackass heel Kevin Owens, not because he's Kevin Owens, but because of who he was in the indies. And for the record, any sensible fan would know that booing a heel is the equivalent of cheering a face. It means you like what they're doing. Cheering a heel is basically telling the performer "you're horrible at your job". So yes, the crowd supporting Owens looked like idiots.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> And your first paragraph is one of the biggest problem in WWE.
> 
> Storylines are pointless AF now. Nobody wants to treat a heel like a heel, or a face like a face anymore. They literally do the exact opposite. Storytelling is dead because casuals are gone and there are so many smarks and indy fans who only respond to the person behind the character instead of the actual character.
> 
> So we're cheering jackass heel Kevin Owens, not because he's Kevin Owens, but because of who he was in the indies. And for the record, any sensible fan would know that booing a heel is the equivalent of cheering a face. It means you like what they're doing. Cheering a heel is basically telling the performer "you're horrible at your job". So yes, the crowd supporting Owens looked like idiots.


 I didn't watch any of KO's work in the indys. I like him because he's entertaining and just gets 'it' :jericho2


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Iapetus said:


> And your first paragraph is one of the biggest problem in WWE.
> 
> Storylines are pointless AF now. Nobody wants to treat a heel like a heel, or a face like a face anymore. They literally do the exact opposite. Storytelling is dead because casuals are gone and there are so many smarks and indy fans who only respond to the person behind the character instead of the actual character.
> 
> So we're cheering jackass heel Kevin Owens, not because he's Kevin Owens, but because of who he was in the indies. And for the record, any sensible fan would know that booing a heel is the equivalent of cheering a face. It means you like what they're doing. Cheering a heel is basically telling the performer "you're horrible at your job". So yes, the crowd supporting Owens looked like idiots.


Yeah, that's not a WWE problem, that's a professional wrestling problem in general. And it IS a valid problem in the long run. 

But come on, people are legitimately happy for him and acknowledging the fact that he's worked all his life and he's achieving something that a hell of a lot of people told him he never would. Personally, I was grinning like hell because I was wondering if his son was watching at home and losing his shit. 

Kayfabe is all but dead in nearly all pro wrestling promotions, and has been for a few years. Let fans be fans and actually acknowledge performers during the highest points of their careers. I highly doubt it makes a difference to wwe, they didn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Iapetus said:


> And your first paragraph is one of the biggest problem in WWE.
> 
> Storylines are pointless AF now. Nobody wants to treat a heel like a heel, or a face like a face anymore. They literally do the exact opposite. Storytelling is dead because casuals are gone and there are so many smarks and indy fans who only respond to the person behind the character instead of the actual character.
> 
> So we're cheering jackass heel Kevin Owens, not because he's Kevin Owens, but because of who he was in the indies. And for the record, any sensible fan would know that booing a heel is the equivalent of cheering a face. It means you like what they're doing. Cheering a heel is basically telling the performer "you're horrible at your job". So yes, the crowd supporting Owens looked like idiots.


So completely wrong..... It is because he is so good at being the heel that he is cheered. This is no longer the 80s. This is no longer about defined face and heels. It is about who is fucking over. Owens is over and has been over for a while. Give us fully realised characters (mostly the heels right now) and just let the crowd react. Stop trying to control it and instead focus on manipulating the moments to stoke the heat of these reactions further. Why do you think NXT is working? Guys like Owens, Joe, and Roode were supposed to be the heel in their roles but instead of fighting the crowd at every turn, they just let them react.

This just requires the writers to actually understand the crowd and react organically instead of scrambling to get specific reactions for guy artificially. The traditional heel/face dynamic died over 20 years ago. Time to fucking move on already.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*WWE RAW REVIEW 8/29/2016*

Check this out guys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEvwv06w0nA


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The traditional "heel vs. face" dynamic has been gradually weakening since the Attitude Era and guys like Stone Cold, Mankind, The Rock, etc. And the rise of the internet and increased access to other stuff has just been furthering that idea. People these days are more likely to cheer for performers based on talent and entertainment value (regardless of if they're technically heel or face at the time). KO is one such guy. People find him entertaining and he's good in the ring, so they cheer him, it's that simple.

And as for "kayfabe being dead," well you can thank good old Vincent Kennedy McMahon for starting it's demise decades ago as well.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i was totally shocked at the ending lol. i was expecting seth to win the belt


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Lothario said:


> That was the right move and sets up Seth's face turn. I'm really happy for keV. It was his time to be elevated. The moment HHH removed the jacket I knew he was turning on Seth. They made all the right moves here. Everyone came out looking better than they did going in. THATS how you book a finish.


*I agree except for they could have let Owens debut a new finisher on both Reigns and Rollins that would have helped. Triple H finished the match for Owens, he should have at least been able to do a finisher to help put the babyfaces away. Because although I was ecstatic when KO won, I noticed right from the beginning Haitch took all the heat on himself, Owens should have helped seal Rollins and Reigns fates, to put him on equal footing with them.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Hopefully this means Rollins stops using the Pedigree now.


It is the logical thing to do...maybe God's Last Gift becomes his finisher since he did it at SummerSlam already.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> I didn't watch any of KO's work in the indys. I like him because he's entertaining and just gets 'it' :jericho2


Then if he's a heel, you should boo him? Why do people all of a sudden think booing heels means you don't like them? They're literally doing their job. Booing a heel is not the same as booing a face. If you like the heel, the appropriate reaction is to boo. If you don't like them, the proper reaction is no reaction.



Spaz350 said:


> Yeah, that's not a WWE problem, that's a professional wrestling problem in general. And it IS a valid problem in the long run.
> 
> But come on, people are legitimately happy for him and acknowledging the fact that he's worked all his life and he's achieving something that a hell of a lot of people told him he never would. Personally, I was grinning like hell because I was wondering if his son was watching at home and losing his shit.
> 
> Kayfabe is all but dead in nearly all pro wrestling promotions, and has been for a few years. Let fans be fans and actually acknowledge performers during the highest points of their careers. I highly doubt it makes a difference to wwe, they didn't even acknowledge it.


I'm all for it so long as wrestling ditches storylines altogether. There's no point in writing something people constantly ignore.

I'm happy for Owens too. I wanted him to win more than anyone else in the match. But if I had been at the show (which I would've been had I not had to work late), I would've booed, especially with Triple H helping him.

I might've chanted "you deserve it" once the show is off air, but wrestling fans are ruining the fun of wrestling by not participating in kayfabe. 



Kabraxal said:


> So completely wrong..... It is because he is so good at being the heel that he is cheered. This is no longer the 80s. This is no longer about defined face and heels. It is about who is fucking over. Owens is over and has been over for a while. Give us fully realised characters (mostly the heels right now) and just let the crowd react. Stop trying to control it and instead focus on manipulating the moments to stoke the heat of these reactions further. Why do you think NXT is working? Guys like Owens, Joe, and Roode were supposed to be the heel in their roles but instead of fighting the crowd at every turn, they just let them react.
> 
> This just requires the writers to actually understand the crowd and react organically instead of scrambling to get specific reactions for guy artificially. The traditional heel/face dynamic died over 20 years ago. Time to fucking move on already.


As stated above, booing heels doesn't mean the same as booing a face. You boo a heel BECAUSE he's good at what he does.

The face vs heel dynamic is based off the classic literary theme of good vs evil, which is very much still a thing.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

How is Seth going to out "face" Owens now! They are both equal with us! 


Quick thought : Owens and Ambrose were feuding for the IC title at the Royal Rumble and now on Aug 30th are both the World Champions . Mind blown .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> It is the logical thing to do...maybe God's Last Gift becomes his finisher since he did it at SummerSlam already.


Yes! Gods Last Gift is exactly the move he should use now to put opponents away. I swear its gonna look dumb as fuck if he continues using the Pedigree.

I hope Triple H comes out next week and officially bans Rollins from using his finisher.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Was Chris Jericho paralyzed during his match with Neville on Monday? 

I ask because if Cass won the title on Monday, I assume 'Ol Meth Eyes would have ran to the ring to congratulate his tag team partner. 

However Jericho is nowhere to be seen when his partner wins the title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yes! Gods Last Gift is exactly the move he should use now to put opponents away. I swear its gonna look dumb as fuck if he continues using the Pedigree.
> 
> I hope Triple H comes out next week and officially bans Rollins from using his finisher.


Well I rather Rollins stops using it on his own initiative as a response to Triple H's betrayal and to signify his breaking away from him.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Damn, it's unreal. I mean think about it. Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens started this year feuding over the IC title at the Royal Rumble. 7 months later, Dean is Smackdown's world champion and Kevin is Raw's world champion at the same time


That's almost literally what I wrote ??


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yes! Gods Last Gift is exactly the move he should use now to put opponents away. I swear its gonna look dumb as fuck if he continues using the Pedigree.
> 
> I hope Triple H comes out next week and officially bans Rollins from using his finisher.


I thought the Buckle Bomb was his true finisher!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

That was great tbh. Really well booked and now finally a face Rollins?


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Guys, stop fucking complaining. Some of you are never happy. You got Rollins face turn, KO as champ and the stage is set for HHH v Rollins. Don't ask for too much. If KO has a successful run as champ they will book him better. What more do you want?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Well I rather Rollins stops using it on his own initiative as a response to Triple H's betrayal and to signify his breaking away from him.


Yeah as long as he stops using it is all that matters, i don't care how he stops using it. I just say Triple H bans him from using it just to get it out of the way and no one has to wonder for long if he's gonna stop using it.

It would be interesting if they went with what really happened and Triple H acknowledges Rollins going behind his back and getting Vince to allow him to use it. Doubt that happens though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Iapetus said:


> Then if he's a heel, you should boo him? Why do people all of a sudden think booing heels means you don't like them? They're literally doing their job. Booing a heel is not the same as booing a face. If you like the heel, the appropriate reaction is to boo. If you don't like them, the proper reaction is no reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is wrestling.... Not literature. It should be treated more like a sport and less like a soap opera, meaning the characters should just be fully realised and put out there to get the crowd involved in the story of the sport they are trying to portray. Again, this is not the 80s where people are buying into the super babyface against the dastardly heel. We know it is scripted and we now no longer base our booing and cheering solely on who the WWE says is heel or face. 

Owens is a great in ring wrestler. Owens can talk. Owens is entertaining. Thus most fans are going to cheer him. Really, the WWE and wrestling in general needs to stop trying to force this dynamic because most people are not buying into it anymore. The only way to book a "heel" is to create a super babyface that destroys everyone while being presented as the underdog... And that has chased off viewers since the WWE rarely acknowledges that guys like Cena and Reigns are the "bad guys" to the fans and give the fans the moments they want. 

So, time to drop that stale act and instead focus on how NXT does it. Nakamura/Zayne was a rousing success, yet it had no heel/face dynamic. Nakamura/Joe was amazing and the crowd is still behind both guys again. In fact, the only true heel/face dynamic that has worked lately has been The Revival in their tag feuds, though that will change as more and more people buy into the amazing work they do. People enjoy great wrestling. That trumps this outdated "we need a bad guy against a good guy" mode for something that is supposed to be a sport. There are rarely heel/face dynamics in "real" sport. Most teams or guys have their fanbase and the sport pits those fanbases against one another just like the team. Wrestling, right now, works best when that is how it is portrayed.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> This is wrestling.... Not literature. It should be treated more like a sport and less like a soap opera, meaning the characters should just be fully realised and put out there to get the crowd involved in the story of the sport they are trying to portray. Again, this is not the 80s where people are buying into the super babyface against the dastardly heel. We know it is scripted and we now no longer base our booing and cheering solely on who the WWE says is heel or face.
> 
> Owens is a great in ring wrestler. Owens can talk. Owens is entertaining. Thus most fans are going to cheer him. Really, the WWE and wrestling in general needs to stop trying to force this dynamic because most people are not buying into it anymore. The only way to book a "heel" is to create a super babyface that destroys everyone while being presented as the underdog... And that has chased off viewers since the WWE rarely acknowledges that guys like Cena and Reigns are the "bad guys" to the fans and give the fans the moments they want.
> 
> So, time to drop that stale act and instead focus on how NXT does it. Nakamura/Zayne was a rousing success, yet it had no heel/face dynamic. Nakamura/Joe was amazing and the crowd is still behind both guys again. In fact, the only true heel/face dynamic that has worked lately has been The Revival in their tag feuds, though that will change as more and more people buy into the amazing work they do. People enjoy great wrestling. That trumps this outdated "we need a bad guy against a good guy" mode for something that is supposed to be a sport. There are rarely heel/face dynamics in "real" sport. Most teams or guys have their fanbase and the sport pits those fanbases against one another just like the team. Wrestling, right now, works best when that is how it is portrayed.


Agreed. It's 2016. Let guys be themselves turned up to 11, and whoever gets over, gets over. The whole good/evil thing is way beyond done. I don't boo The Miz because he's a great heel, I boo him because I think he blows and shouldn't have a singles title. (Yelling at Daniel Bryan to go to a bingo hall while stuttering over your words doesn't change this, btw.)


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't been this excited about what's to come in the next few weeks and months for quite some time! KO gets the strap, Reigns gets sent back to the midcard (unless they involve him in the HHH/Rollins angle) but the big one for me is Rollins potentially turning face. I'm not going to get too excited but it's set the table for it at least. I really hope they pull the trigger on a face turn.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

This RAW had interesting ending but maybe there happened too much. The most important thing is that Seth is probably now a babyface. After that there's a lot of questions. Roman shouldn't just ignore the fact that Hunter cost him the match and he should be feuding with him but knowing WWE they'll have Roman continue his feud with Rusev like nothing happened. It's unlikely Roman and Seth will have a feud with Triple H at same time. Kevin Owens is good pick to be the champ right now because he will probably drop the belt when the Road to Wrestlemania starts.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow at that ending of Raw. Didn't expect Kevin Owens to win but glad he did. He can talk and has a great character. Now I just wonder who will he feud with and if this means Rollins is a face or just a tweener. Poor Roman was booed all night as well. That Heyman/Stephanie promo was effective as well. Cesaro lost again to Sheamus. I'm sure he will tie this series up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

clinic79 said:


> This RAW had interesting ending but maybe there happened too much. The most important thing is that Seth is probably now a babyface. After that there's a lot of questions. *Roman shouldn't just ignore the fact that Hunter cost him the match and he should be feuding with him but knowing WWE they'll have Roman continue his feud with Rusev like nothing happened.* It's unlikely Roman and Seth will have a feud with Triple H at same time. Kevin Owens is good pick to be the champ right now because he will probably drop the belt when the Road to Wrestlemania starts.


I don't think they're gonna do that. If Roman ignores it, he looks like an absolute geek and he's still very much a main eventer and still very much their guy. If they were gonna have Roman feud with Rusev, Rusev would've screwed Roman, so you continue that feud, and the guy who ignored Triple H screwing him would've been Big Cass, because Big Cass is just a midcarder (right now) and you have no consequences by having him in that spot. Everybody will forget it when he gets his main event push next year. 

I think they will both feud with Triple H. I think they're gonna do Triple H and Owens against Reigns and Rollins. It's good drama because you now have Rollins as a babyface, but him and Reigns still don't like each other because the match didn't do anything to make them make up, but they have to work together because they both got fucked. This leads to speculation on if Reigns is gonna turn, what matches are next, etc. Also, Owens doesn't have to defend his title in that match, so it's a good way to show favouritism to him as Stephanie and Triple H's new guy, if that's the way they're going. In the end, the match ends in some way that splinters off so that it becomes Hunter vs Seth and Owens vs Reigns. Owens beats Reigns (probably not clean since they're setting Reigns up for Brock) while Seth beats Hunter, then Seth ends up taking the title from Owens, loses to Brock and then Reigns beats Brock (SMH but it's WWE).


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think they should have involved Roman in this angle. Should have had Rusev cost Roman his chance at the title and then have HHH interfere in the match when it was down to just Owens and Rollins. If this was meant to be a face turn by Seth, Roman's involvement with confuse things because he is not over as a babyface to join Seth in this battle and it might ruin Seth's face turn if that is the route they are going. Fans will cheer when Seth goes after HHH but will boo when Roman does it? 

Now if this was meant to be a HHH face turn it works because Roman is already hated.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> I don't think they should have involved Roman in this angle. Should have had Rusev cost Roman his chance at the title and then have HHH interfere in the match when it was down to just Owens and Rollins. If this was meant to be a face turn by Seth, Roman's involvement with confuse things because he is not over as a babyface to join Seth in this battle and it might ruin Seth's face turn if that is the route they are going. Fans will cheer when Seth goes after HHH but will boo when Roman does it?
> 
> Now if this was meant to be a HHH face turn it works because Roman is already hated.


It's not a turn, it's just HHH picking a new horse.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Was able to watch Raw spoiler free (I'm learning self control here) and it was a really good episode anyway, but holy crap that ending!

I said last week that I felt like crowning a first time champ out of this wouldn't be a good look, because with Balor's injury they weren't the first choice. But I was wrong, way wrong. They created one of the most memorable Raw moments in a long, long time here. The return of Triple H was huge. Then he turned on Rollins, which I assume sets Rollins up for a face turn. And best of all, Roman was almost an afterthought IMO. HHH was just helping his "guy" Rollins by attacking him, and the final two was Owens and Rollins. I mean, I can see Roman challenging Owens for the title if we get a HHH vs. Rollins feud now, but if they were going to have Roman as champ it would have happened here. All is right in the Raw main event landscape.

Another layer- Steph was shocked and Foley was mad. Triple H left through the crowd. This doesn't appear to be the Authority re-aligned, at least for the moment. Triple H doesn't really appear as the COO, moreso The Game, a man looking to make a statement right now. I don't doubt he'll fall back into his Authority role sooner rather than later, but I look forward to the HHH/Foley interactions and even what happens with Steph. Genuinely exciting times. WWE made chicken salad out of Balor's injury situation.

Other great stuff- Jericho's pre match promo and match with Neville. Zayn getting a spotlight victory. The stroke of genius in pairing Bayley with the New Day in her second week- seriously, whoever thought of that deserves a raise.

I know it's weird of me, but there was something ridiculously hot to me about Dana Brooke dressed as a nurse.

What a Raw. And what a great show to watch spoiler free.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

venkyrenga said:


> Guys, stop fucking complaining. Some of you are never happy. You got Rollins face turn, KO as champ and the stage is set for HHH v Rollins. Don't ask for too much. If KO has a successful run as champ they will book him better. What more do you want?


What more? For starters I'd love for Hunter to fuck right the fuck off.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah if only Triple H stopped booking himself to be the centre of the title feuds :leo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Other than the beginning of the show, Dana Brooke looking like a goddess, the thick Goddess Stephanie McMahon and her sexy strut, and the main event this RAW was mostly forgetable.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

With Triple H back Raw will be unwatchable, now we'll have a 20 minutes booooooring promos of triple h every week and ton of backstage boring segments where he's gonna tell Kevin Owens what's the "plan". Some people are happy because they think Rollins is gonna beat Triple H in the near future, but beating Triple H means nothing, this isn't 1999 or 2000 anymore, this is 2016, Triple H is past his prime, he's stale as hell, he went from being the cerebral assassin to being Stephanie's bitch, last years Triple H was a big nosed sellout in a suit who hides behind his wife's skirts , how the hell are we supposed to take him seriously? besides he got owned too many times by Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, Sting and even Big Show owned him, so beating triple h means shit now.

And for the love of good, *this is 2016*, Triple h shouldn't be anywhere near the spotlight in fucking 2016


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Other than the beginning of the show, Dana Brooke looking like a goddess, the thick Goddess Stephanie McMahon and her sexy strut, and the main event this RAW was mostly forgetable.


If you really want to call Dana Brooke a goddess, I'd hope she's more of an ancient Sumerian Goddess type - gone, forgotten, and mentioned only as the answer to some random trivia question someday.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

For once I have zero complaints. That was a fucking awesome Raw. We dont get many like that these days. Drink it in man!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW! THAT WAS AWESOME! I just watched this morning and am so happy I didn't get spoiled for that one. If I had known Darren Young was going to beat Titus it would have spoiled the whole thing. Match of the year!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Looking forward to KO-mania hopefully kicking off Raws for a while.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so happy this was a Raw I watched spoiler free. Cos of where I live I usually read the spoiler report then watch the show when it airs in NZ, but since I'm in the USA I got to watch it live and be surprised.

The last time I got to watch Raw live like this and something huge happened was the night Seth turned on The Shield. And now over 2 years later, we've come full circle and Seth is likely turning face! How cool.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Natecore said:


> What more? For starters I'd love for Hunter to fuck right the fuck off.


Are you serious? They have to keep him relevant, so when he puts over Rollins it would fucking matter... he still has the star power and heat, so WWE better use that to put over new stars and that is what they are doing. WWE has invested a lot in him over the years and it makes zero sense to say "fuck off" without getting the returns.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm so happy this was a Raw I watched spoiler free. Cos of where I live I usually read the spoiler report then watch the show when it airs in NZ, but since I'm in the USA I got to watch it live and be surprised.
> 
> The last time I got to watch Raw live like this and something huge happened was the night Seth turned on The Shield. And now over 2 years later, we've come full circle and Seth is likely turning face! How cool.


*You need to come to the US more often, good things seem to happen in the WWE whenever you make the trip lol.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lame as fuck ending ruined a great main event. helmsley once again insisting on plugging himself into the title picture, all up on our tv screen as usual. what will come out of it? boring, ego driven promos, and a shitty payoff match. smackdown where it's at


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> This is wrestling.... Not literature. It should be treated more like a sport and less like a soap opera, meaning the characters should just be fully realised and put out there to get the crowd involved in the story of the sport they are trying to portray. Again, this is not the 80s where people are buying into the super babyface against the dastardly heel. We know it is scripted and we now no longer base our booing and cheering solely on who the WWE says is heel or face.
> 
> Owens is a great in ring wrestler. Owens can talk. Owens is entertaining. Thus most fans are going to cheer him. Really, the WWE and wrestling in general needs to stop trying to force this dynamic because most people are not buying into it anymore. The only way to book a "heel" is to create a super babyface that destroys everyone while being presented as the underdog... And that has chased off viewers since the WWE rarely acknowledges that guys like Cena and Reigns are the "bad guys" to the fans and give the fans the moments they want.
> 
> So, time to drop that stale act and instead focus on how NXT does it. Nakamura/Zayne was a rousing success, yet it had no heel/face dynamic. Nakamura/Joe was amazing and the crowd is still behind both guys again. In fact, the only true heel/face dynamic that has worked lately has been The Revival in their tag feuds, though that will change as more and more people buy into the amazing work they do. People enjoy great wrestling. That trumps this outdated "we need a bad guy against a good guy" mode for something that is supposed to be a sport. There are rarely heel/face dynamics in "real" sport. Most teams or guys have their fanbase and the sport pits those fanbases against one another just like the team. Wrestling, right now, works best when that is how it is portrayed.


There are no characters in sports. People either need to respect the storylines or wrestling needs to have no writing or characterization whatsoever. Just book matches between random people with zero context then.

And the biggest thing you and others don't understand is that win you boo a heel, you're effectively cheering them. You guys think booing them means you actually don't like them, and that's not what booing a heel means. That's not an outdated concept. Tom Hiddleston being a better actor than Chris Hemsworth doesn't make me support Loki's evilness over Thor though I appreciate his great acting. It's the same thing in wrestling, and if people are now saying ageless themes such as good vs evil are "outdated", then that sounds like a byproduct of the world's increasing lack of moral compass, but that's another discussion.

So in essence, wrestling is sports entertainment, not UFC. There is nothing outdated about coherency and set parameters in a scripted setting. People shouldn't be trying to turn it into something it isn't. Having structural themes does not make something "soap opera"-esque.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> There are no characters in sports. People either need to respect the storylines or wrestling needs to have no writing or characterization whatsoever. Just book matches between random people with zero context then.
> 
> And the biggest thing you and others don't understand is that win you boo a heel, you're effectively cheering them. You guys think booing them means you actually don't like them, and that's not what booing a heel means. That's not an outdated concept. Tom Hiddleston being a better actor than Chris Hemsworth doesn't make me support Loki's evilness over Thor though I appreciate his great acting. It's the same thing in wrestling, and if people are now saying ageless themes such as good vs evil are "outdated", then that sounds like a byproduct of the world's increasing lack of moral compass, but that's another discussion.
> 
> So in essence, wrestling is sports entertainment, not UFC. There is nothing outdated about coherency and set parameters in a scripted setting. People shouldn't be trying to turn it into something it isn't. Having structural themes does not make something "soap opera"-esque.


If they cared about heels getting cheered they wouldn't make merchandise for them. Stop being asshurt nobody likes your Samoan caveman. 

Fuck outta here.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course THIS was the RAW I decided to read the spoilers instead of fast forwarding and *OF COURSE* something like this happens. FUCK. :mj2 

BUT FUCKING GREAT!!!!! :banderas

HOW DOES IT FEEL SETH, HOW DOES IT FEEL !!!!!! :ambrose5


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

The Son Shala said:


> If they cared about heels getting cheered they wouldn't make merchandise for them. Stop being asshurt nobody likes your Samoan caveman.
> 
> Fuck outta here.


Your juvenile drivel is piteous and your internet troll/bully gimmick is stale as fuck. Either reply with something of worth, or don't reply to me at all.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> lame as fuck ending ruined a great main event. helmsley once again insisting on plugging himself into the title picture, all up on our tv screen as usual. what will come out of it? boring, ego driven promos, and a shitty payoff match. smackdown where it's at


Who says? Who says he doesn't just disappear back into the abyss until Survivor Series or something? I don't know why people are just assuming we're going to go back to 20 minute HHH promo's every show because he showed up tonight.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Really enjoyed the Main Event. Probably the most shocking conclusion to a RAW I've seen since Seth destroyed The Shield.

While I was delighted to see KO win the title, I hope the story builds well off this moment. Get a feeling though we're gonna be back to Haitch/Stephanie dominating everything with the champion booked like a smuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Iapetus said:


> There are no characters in sports. People either need to respect the storylines or wrestling needs to have no writing or characterization whatsoever. Just book matches between random people with zero context then.
> 
> And the biggest thing you and others don't understand is that win you boo a heel, you're effectively cheering them. You guys think booing them means you actually don't like them, and that's not what booing a heel means. That's not an outdated concept. Tom Hiddleston being a better actor than Chris Hemsworth doesn't make me support Loki's evilness over Thor though I appreciate his great acting. It's the same thing in wrestling, and if people are now saying ageless themes such as good vs evil are "outdated", then that sounds like a byproduct of the world's increasing lack of moral compass, but that's another discussion.
> 
> So in essence, wrestling is sports entertainment, not UFC. There is nothing outdated about coherency and set parameters in a scripted setting. People shouldn't be trying to turn it into something it isn't. Having structural themes does not make something "soap opera"-esque.


You do realise characters are supposed to be portrayals of a person... You know, like a person that takes part in a sport? Or that you can script it out coherently to portray itself as a real sport during the shows? Nothing you are saying is actually backing your point up....

And you analogy is seriously flawed since many do want Loki to win. Or do you just not pay attention to what other people think? And again, you are talking about a damned movie and not something that is portrayed as a sport. Get it through your head that wrestling is supposed to be portraying a sport where the characters are vying for championship glory, not seeking world domination or to steal all the world's virgins or whatever soap opera storyline you can dream up. Make the characters feel like they are actual competitors that are competing to be the best and most of the work is done..... It is time to stop thinking most people want a grand moral play from wrestling these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, from now on, I'm pretty much not taking any bitching seriously on here anymore.

The week leading up to this match, everyone and their mother on here wanted Owens to win, a new storyline/feel to the show for the next few months, etc. We get ALL of that, a kick-ass main event match, and people are STILL bitching because their favorite didn't win, like fucking children. Embarrassing.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

does anyone else think that they may have pulled a rib on KO in that he didn't know he was going to win because he genuinely looked shocked at what was happening


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MillionDollarChamp said:


> does anyone else think that they may have pulled a rib on KO in that he didn't know he was going to win because he genuinely looked shocked at what was happening


Nah I think he just did good with the acting. I felt the emotion he showed during his entrance very much gave it away that he knew he was winning. He was much more lively than usual.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another short one week title run for Vacant :mj2


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

For feck sake, that New Day/Bayley segment was traumatising, if for nothing else, for the fact that Kofi clearly doesn't wear underwear. The thing was swinging around like a damn babies arm. Lol!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Get a feeling though we're gonna be back to Haitch/Stephanie dominating everything with the champion booked like a smuck.


:jose Please no.

I'm very pleased KO has the belt, but i do want some good booking for him now TBH. I wanted KO to get the shot/win weeks ago before Balor turned up so yeah, happy days.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

That finish to the episode was quite epic. This is one of those RAW episodes I would want to watch live... Man when Hunter pedigreed Rollins I lost my mind. :lol

Loved the tension/staredown between Hunter and Foley. Quick history lesson and reminder right there.

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

So happy for Owens and his win. That match was best Raw has had in years. here's hoping he'll keep title for a while.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> I don't think they should have involved Roman in this angle. *Should have had Rusev cost Roman his chance at the title and then have HHH interfere in the match when it was down to just Owens and Rollins.* If this was meant to be a face turn by Seth, Roman's involvement with confuse things because he is not over as a babyface to join Seth in this battle and it might ruin Seth's face turn if that is the route they are going. Fans will cheer when Seth goes after HHH but will boo when Roman does it?
> 
> Now if this was meant to be a HHH face turn it works because Roman is already hated.


BINGO!! That's what bothers me...the inconsistency. 

Steph kept saying something about crowning the FIRST Universal champion last night...even though we all know Balor was the first. So we're supposed to forget about Balor winning a week ago, but remember why HHH would attack Roman over something that happened 4 or 5 months ago? They need to make up their minds. Involving Rusev would have made perfect sense. Then the HH interference would have ALSO made sense. As it stands it's simply looking like he's trying to hog the spotlight and elevate himself instead of the talent. Him screwing over Seth, I get, but him screwing Roman IMO was too over the top. 

(Pretty sure I'll be accused of being a salty Roman mark even though going in I knew Roman would not win and I don't have a problem with Owens being champ. Especially since it means Seth isn't. I do have a problem with how he became champ.)


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

When do we see what KO's belt plates look like?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Do you want me to start naming guys over 6 feet tall that are popular on here? Or just admit that you're wrong on that?


You know it was a joke right?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Great ending to Raw but FFS Steph... "first ever" Universal Champion & "first ever" Universal title match...? FOH :Out


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> I don't think they should have involved Roman in this angle. Should have had Rusev cost Roman his chance at the title and then have HHH interfere in the match when it was down to just Owens and Rollins. If this was meant to be a face turn by Seth, Roman's involvement with confuse things because he is not over as a babyface to join Seth in this battle and it might ruin Seth's face turn if that is the route they are going. Fans will cheer when Seth goes after HHH but will boo when Roman does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now if this was meant to be a HHH face turn it works because Roman is already hated.




I think the initial plan was Rusev to cost Reigns but it seems WWE let him and Lana to take some time off to their wedding again, this time in Bulgaria. Can't say for sure but I guess that's the reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know if this has been discussed before, but how could Stephanie McMahon accept the apology from Paul Heyman? I mean, she used to have them on their knees and begging for mercy in the apology.

So how could she just accept and walk away?

Does this mean Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are off the hook?

Why was it ended the way it was? I mean, they could have Stephanie McMahon walk up the ramp and the see Paul Heyman on the titon tron with his grin and then turn around and then make a stateman for a punishment for Brock Lesnar or Paul Heyman. It could be anything.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ledg said:


> I think the initial plan was Rusev to cost Reigns but it seems WWE let him and Lana to take some time off to their wedding again, this time in Bulgaria. Can't say for sure but I guess that's the reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear Rusev taped a match for Superstars earlier that night.


----------

